# How Franklin Roosevelt Made Memorial Day Necessary



## PoliticalChic

*1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?


Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
*

Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died. 
_That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.




*The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*


*2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
“It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*



The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
"A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "  
What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?


False.




3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."


The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;

a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.

b. Extending the war by several years

c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*

d. Red Army control of half of Europe.



But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?

Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.

And thousands of American lives were wasted.



Let's find out.


----------



## irosie91

sheeeesh----he did the best he could-----his uncontrolled hypertention was MEAGERLY treated with phenobarbital    (which really does not do the job---probably made him drowsy.....


----------



## guno

PoliticalChic said:


> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.





PoliticalChic said:


> the remembrance of our war dead,



our? you have no connection to the history of this country you said yourself you were an adopted asian baby, you have NO connetion to the history of America, so it isn't OUR history


----------



## PoliticalChic

*4. The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


 In order *to shield Franklin Roosevelt* from the well deserved contumely due to being a pawn of the Soviet Communists, this 'monolithic Nazi nation' lie had to be advanced: 'There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler, which the very existence of a significant anti-Nazi German resistance movement belied.'



a. "While the Nazi Party tried to give the appearance that it was highly popular party and regime from 1933, this was not the case as the last ever ‘democratic’ election in March 1933 illustrated. After all, *if the Nazi Party and Hitler were universally popular within Germany, why the need for concentration camps, arbitrary arrests, control of the media and education?  *Hitler had never been universally popular among the army’s officer corps nor among the aristocratic families of Germany. *The Kreisau Circle* came within both of these groups." 
Kreisau Circle - History Learning Site



b. "The *Kreisau Circle* (German: Kreisauer Kreis) was the name the Nazi Gestapo gave to a group of German dissidents centered on the estate of Helmuth James Graf von Moltke at *Kreisau*, Silesia (now Krzyżowa, Poland). It is regarded as *one of the main centers of German opposition to the Nazi regime."
Kreisau Circle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*Kreisau*_*Circle*
Wikipedia




'Til this day, in order to be a good Liberal, one must believe both lies, and worship at the alter of Franklin Roosevelt.

Put another way.....under what thought process could contact with these anti-Nazi Germans be found lacking?????


----------



## irosie91

Monday morning quarter backing


----------



## irosie91

the most basic question re OBAMA-------who told him to appoint
hillary hell on wheels and kerry the klown


----------



## gipper

PoliticalChic said:


> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.


Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge. 

Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.

It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
Click to expand...


he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
what sort of guy stalin was


----------



## gipper

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
Click to expand...

Yeah...he wasn't perfect.  Too funny.  A man responsible for so much death and suffering wasn't perfect.  No shit!


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> Monday morning quarter backing




And you...a closed mind.

Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.

Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...he wasn't perfect.  Too funny.  A man responsible for so much death and suffering wasn't perfect.  No shit!
Click to expand...


He was not responsible for the death and destruction----he was facing a
very untenable situation and did as good a job at it as could be expected---
same is true of George Wasshington


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
Click to expand...

Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
Click to expand...


----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
based on information that Roosevelt might not have had


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
Click to expand...




Your education continues:

5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*

Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'


A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!


*Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.

In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.




Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116





*"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*

*Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*


----------



## gipper

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...he wasn't perfect.  Too funny.  A man responsible for so much death and suffering wasn't perfect.  No shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not responsible for the death and destruction----he was facing a
> very untenable situation and did as good a job at it as could be expected---
> same is true of George Wasshington
Click to expand...

Total BS and a very lame justification.  

FDR was the worst of the worst.  When will Americans realize that ALL politicians are scum?...those like FDR, are lower than scum.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
Click to expand...


Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT 
INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
roman and even biblical


----------



## gipper

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
Click to expand...

He did much more than 'cooperate' with Stalin.

Have you considered for one minute FDR's involvement with Poland in starting the war in 1939?  The stupid Anglos and Franks go to war over Poland, only to end the war by giving not only Poland to the world's worst tyrant, but half of Europe.  This is somehow considered a great job...by statists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
Click to expand...


"....it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate (sic)..."


Let me peruse your post, and consider the specifics that you have been able to point out as inaccurate.....
Hmmmmm.......


There are none.

So....your post is simply one more in a long line of FDR groupies posting "is not, isssss nooooottttttt!!!!"


I sure wish some of you dolts had an education.




Go ahead.....see if you can rebut any of the material I've provided.....especially these:

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.

2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
_*It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*_
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


----------



## Dot Com

guno said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the remembrance of our war dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> our? you have no connection to the history of this country you said yourself you were an adopted asian baby, you have NO connetion to the history of America, so it isn't OUR history
Click to expand...

^ that

she better hope Trump doesnt win


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
Click to expand...




....see if you can rebut any of the material I've provided.....especially these:

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.

2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...he wasn't perfect.  Too funny.  A man responsible for so much death and suffering wasn't perfect.  No shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not responsible for the death and destruction----he was facing a
> very untenable situation and did as good a job at it as could be expected---
> same is true of George Wasshington
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total BS and a very lame justification.
> 
> FDR was the worst of the worst.  When will Americans realize that ALL politicians are scum?...those like FDR, are lower than scum.
Click to expand...



He shredded the only document Americans have agreed to be governed by....the US Constitution...

...and he turned both half of Europe, and American foreign policy over to communist homicidal maniac, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin.

Americans gave up their birthright for some meager material rewards.


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT
> INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
> roman and even biblical
Click to expand...



Stalin imposed the policy of "Unconditional Surrender" on the Allies through his spies in the Roosevelt administration....Harry Hopkins, and Harry Dexter White.

I'll document that.


And...you'll ignore it.


----------



## gipper

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the remembrance of our war dead,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> our? you have no connection to the history of this country you said yourself you were an adopted asian baby, you have NO connetion to the history of America, so it isn't OUR history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that
> 
> she better hope Trump doesnt win
Click to expand...

You lefties claim to be so inclusive of non-citizens.  Oh...yeah...just more hypocrisy.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did much more than 'cooperate' with Stalin.
> 
> Have you considered for one minute FDR's involvement with Poland in starting the war in 1939?  The stupid Anglos and Franks go to war over Poland, only to end the war by giving not only Poland to the world's worst tyrant, but half of Europe.  This is somehow considered a great job...by statists.
Click to expand...


It was a huge mistake----IN RETROSPECT.     The fact is that disgusting as he was----STALIN was our  "ALLY"   against the axis powers


----------



## Dot Com

Good Rubber Room thread PoliticalSpice

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT
> INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
> roman and even biblical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin imposed the policy of "Unconditional Surrender" on the Allies through his spies in the Roosevelt administration....Harry Hopkins, and Harry Dexter White.
> 
> I'll document that.
> 
> 
> And...you'll ignore it.
Click to expand...


ok-----Josef Stalin ----the Georgian Bolshevik Dog was a sneaky, brutal, barbaric
egomaniac-------what else is new?


----------



## gipper

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT
> INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
> roman and even biblical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin imposed the policy of "Unconditional Surrender" on the Allies through his spies in the Roosevelt administration....Harry Hopkins, and Harry Dexter White.
> 
> I'll document that.
> 
> 
> And...you'll ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----Josef Stalin ----the Georgian Bolshevik Dog was a sneaky, brutal, barbaric
> egomaniac-------what else is new?
Click to expand...

Agreed, but you forgot to add that FDR was entirely controlled by Uncle Joe and did not mind it one bit.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT
> INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
> roman and even biblical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin imposed the policy of "Unconditional Surrender" on the Allies through his spies in the Roosevelt administration....Harry Hopkins, and Harry Dexter White.
> 
> I'll document that.
> 
> 
> And...you'll ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----Josef Stalin ----the Georgian Bolshevik Dog was a sneaky, brutal, barbaric
> egomaniac-------what else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but you forgot to add that FDR was entirely controlled by Uncle Joe and did not mind it one bit.
Click to expand...


? ?    I thought he was controlled by his mother and Eleanor


----------



## LTCArmyRet

oops....I was looking for some sane discussion on these boards and only found the loony tunes page here.


----------



## gipper

LTCArmyRet said:


> oops....I was looking for some sane discussion on these boards and only found the loony tunes page here.


stated like a real good statist.


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did much more than 'cooperate' with Stalin.
> 
> Have you considered for one minute FDR's involvement with Poland in starting the war in 1939?  The stupid Anglos and Franks go to war over Poland, only to end the war by giving not only Poland to the world's worst tyrant, but half of Europe.  This is somehow considered a great job...by statists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a huge mistake----IN RETROSPECT.     The fact is that disgusting as he was----STALIN was our  "ALLY"   against the axis powers
Click to expand...


"...STALIN was our "ALLY" against the axis powers..."

Nonsense.

He was Hitler's ally. He provided the resources for the Wehrmacht.


Ever pick up a history book????

*1.  FDR came into office March 4th of 1933. On November 16, 1933, President Roosevelt rushed to embrace....recognize...the USSR. If this act, based on FDR's additional pro-Soviet endeavors, was rational....then these folks must have been irrational: "Four Presidents and their six Secretaries of State for over a decade and a half held to this resolve," i.e., refusal to recognize the Soviet government. That was written by Herbert Hoover, one of those four Presidents. He wrote it in his "Freedom Betrayed: Herbert Hoover's Secret History of the Second World War and Its Aftermath" by George H. Nash, published posthumously, obviously, in 2011, pg 24-29. *



* 2. FDR knew of the Terror Famine...yet he enveloped Joe Stalin in " the cloak of his popularity..." Time Magazine, December 17, 1934.*
*Check the timeline. *


*3. FDR didn't embrace the USSR out of a need in a fight against Hitler....in fact, at that time, FDR had a rosy relationship with Germany. So....why overlook the genocide*


*a. May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was a great president------just not perfect and allah was not telling him
> what sort of guy stalin was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your education continues:
> 
> 5. *Why did Stalin demand the policy of "Unconditional Surrender"?*
> 
> Stalin was afraid that his erstwhile ally, Germany, would stand in his way of European, and then global, domination after the war.
> Therefore, he needed Germany 'pulverized,' 'pastoralized,' 'de-industrialized'....hence he directed his agents in Washington to advance 'unconditional surrender.'
> 
> 
> A possibility that the Allies would accept the peace overtures from anti-Nazi, anti-communist Germans was anathema to Stalin!
> 
> 
> *Franz von Papen, ...* German statesman and diplomat, and non-Nazi, attempted to open talks with the Allies via the Vatican. _*Von Papen*_  had done so by February 1943.
> 
> In the Kremlin the thought that Papen was aiming at a separate _*peace*_ with the America and Britain, and that the _*Vatican*_ might play a role in bringing about an end to the hostilities in the West, could not be allowed!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of the intelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
> Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace."   "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
> by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*
> 
> *Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing again-------in fact  STALIN DID NOT
> INVENT  "UNCONDITIONAL SURRENDER"  ----it is classical-------greek,
> roman and even biblical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin imposed the policy of "Unconditional Surrender" on the Allies through his spies in the Roosevelt administration....Harry Hopkins, and Harry Dexter White.
> 
> I'll document that.
> 
> 
> And...you'll ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok-----Josef Stalin ----the Georgian Bolshevik Dog was a sneaky, brutal, barbaric
> egomaniac-------what else is new?
Click to expand...



Obviously,- to you at least- is the fact that Roosevelt viewed himself as Stalin's vassal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LTCArmyRet said:


> oops....I was looking for some sane discussion on these boards and only found the loony tunes page here.




And yet another moron who can't handle the truth pipes up.


----------



## Dot Com

LTCArmyRet said:


> oops....I was looking for some sane discussion on these boards and only found the loony tunes page here.


OP is well known on this board for having RDS (Roosevelt Derangement Syndrome)


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
Click to expand...




Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
Click to expand...

Stop seeking my attention you lunatic


----------



## PoliticalChic

*The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."


Was there an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler????
*


6. Here's more proof to an anti-Nazi, anti-communist resistance movement in Germany.


… When Louis Lochner, for many years the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempted to file a story on *the activities of anti-Nazi Germans operating out of France in October 1944, U.S. military censors blocked the story. *
Why?
 “The government official in charge of censorship was forthcoming enough to confide to Lochner that there was *a personal directive from the president of the United States *‘in his capacity of commander in chief *forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’*” writes Klaus P. Fischer in his 2011 book, _Hitler and America_.



Drawing from Lochner’s 1956 memoir _Always the Unexpected_, Fischer quotes Lochner’s explanation for this seemingly inexplicable and outrageous censorship: *“Stories of the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”*_ 

_

Now....why would Lochner state "that there was *a personal directive from the president of the United States *‘in his capacity of commander in chief *forbidding all mention of the German resistance’*”"

And....more to the point..._why would Roosevelt block all reference to the anti-Nazi Germans???_

Answer: obedience to Joseph Stalin.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did much more than 'cooperate' with Stalin.
> 
> Have you considered for one minute FDR's involvement with Poland in starting the war in 1939?  The stupid Anglos and Franks go to war over Poland, only to end the war by giving not only Poland to the world's worst tyrant, but half of Europe.  This is somehow considered a great job...by statists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a huge mistake----IN RETROSPECT.     The fact is that disgusting as he was----STALIN was our  "ALLY"   against the axis powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...STALIN was our "ALLY" against the axis powers..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> He was Hitler's ally. He provided the resources for the Wehrmacht.
> 
> 
> Ever pick up a history book????
> 
> *1.  FDR came into office March 4th of 1933. On November 16, 1933, President Roosevelt rushed to embrace....recognize...the USSR. If this act, based on FDR's additional pro-Soviet endeavors, was rational....then these folks must have been irrational: "Four Presidents and their six Secretaries of State for over a decade and a half held to this resolve," i.e., refusal to recognize the Soviet government. That was written by Herbert Hoover, one of those four Presidents. He wrote it in his "Freedom Betrayed: Herbert Hoover's Secret History of the Second World War and Its Aftermath" by George H. Nash, published posthumously, obviously, in 2011, pg 24-29. *
> 
> 
> 
> * 2. FDR knew of the Terror Famine...yet he enveloped Joe Stalin in " the cloak of his popularity..." Time Magazine, December 17, 1934.*
> *Check the timeline. *
> 
> 
> *3. FDR didn't embrace the USSR out of a need in a fight against Hitler....in fact, at that time, FDR had a rosy relationship with Germany. So....why overlook the genocide*
> 
> 
> *a. May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
Click to expand...


so?    you are citing world leaders way back in the early 1930s------and in the height of a  WORLD WIDE economic depression -------striving to MAKE FRIENDS 
WITH EACH OTHER-------


----------



## regent

Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop seeking my attention you lunatic
Click to expand...




irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----judgement of quality issue is-------a matter of OPINION-----   Roosevelt should
> have known not to cooperate in any way with Stalin------is a MATTER OF OPINION
> based on information that Roosevelt might not have had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did much more than 'cooperate' with Stalin.
> 
> Have you considered for one minute FDR's involvement with Poland in starting the war in 1939?  The stupid Anglos and Franks go to war over Poland, only to end the war by giving not only Poland to the world's worst tyrant, but half of Europe.  This is somehow considered a great job...by statists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a huge mistake----IN RETROSPECT.     The fact is that disgusting as he was----STALIN was our  "ALLY"   against the axis powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...STALIN was our "ALLY" against the axis powers..."
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> He was Hitler's ally. He provided the resources for the Wehrmacht.
> 
> 
> Ever pick up a history book????
> 
> *1.  FDR came into office March 4th of 1933. On November 16, 1933, President Roosevelt rushed to embrace....recognize...the USSR. If this act, based on FDR's additional pro-Soviet endeavors, was rational....then these folks must have been irrational: "Four Presidents and their six Secretaries of State for over a decade and a half held to this resolve," i.e., refusal to recognize the Soviet government. That was written by Herbert Hoover, one of those four Presidents. He wrote it in his "Freedom Betrayed: Herbert Hoover's Secret History of the Second World War and Its Aftermath" by George H. Nash, published posthumously, obviously, in 2011, pg 24-29. *
> 
> 
> 
> * 2. FDR knew of the Terror Famine...yet he enveloped Joe Stalin in " the cloak of his popularity..." Time Magazine, December 17, 1934.*
> *Check the timeline. *
> 
> 
> *3. FDR didn't embrace the USSR out of a need in a fight against Hitler....in fact, at that time, FDR had a rosy relationship with Germany. So....why overlook the genocide*
> 
> 
> *a. May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so?    you are citing world leaders way back in the early 1930s------and in the height of a  WORLD WIDE economic depression -------striving to MAKE FRIENDS
> WITH EACH OTHER-------
Click to expand...




Did you want another chance?

Sure....

Any inaccuracy in the following?

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.


2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
* It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.




3 "...striving to MAKE FRIENDS 
WITH EACH OTHER------"

That's putting a pretty face on it.....
This is the truth:.....Roosevelt was a dictator-wannabe.....he yearned for the powers that Stalin, Hitler and Mussolini had.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop seeking my attention you lunatic
Click to expand...



You deserved having your face rubbed in it.

It was my guilty pleasure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.




I've seen your non-response to the fact provided...

OK....now, you can scurry back to the last seat in the dumb row.

Have a safe Memorial Day.


----------



## Moonglow

This God damned lie again, you should be ashamed but your an oriental fifth columnist...


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.


----------



## Dot Com

ZOMG how many hrs did PoliticalSpice spend combing through her rw kool aid sites copynpasting?  

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.


Oh no...now here comes the same old BS appeal to authority.

If the state says jump, you say how high.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.




Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....

Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?

You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.


C'mon.....try.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> This God damned lie again, you should be ashamed but your an oriental fifth columnist...




Now...you know I never lie.

Here....let's prove it together:
Bet you can't refute either of these....

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.



2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
* It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
Click to expand...

Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...now here comes the same old BS appeal to authority.
> 
> If the state says jump, you say how high.
Click to expand...



It is the only response he can come up with.....he certainly can't deny the facts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.



Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:

7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *

*The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin


Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."



Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*


----------



## rightwinger

I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War

Didn't know FDR went back that far


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> *Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:
> 
> 7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *
> 
> *The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin
> 
> 
> Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*



that the US did not approve-----by no means PROVES that the US did not want
an early end to the war------could be that the plan was no damned good


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
Click to expand...




So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???

You were just lying out of embarrassment????

Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.


Cool.


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Even as dense as you are.....

....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....

....that you begin to question your indoctrination?


Ever????


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far





Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....

Can you rebut these facts?

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.


2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
* It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty telling that PC the lunatic wishes that, even with hindsight, we had signed a peace treaty with Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
Click to expand...

Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:
> 
> 7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *
> 
> *The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin
> 
> 
> Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the US did not approve-----by no means PROVES that the US did not want
> an early end to the war------could be that the plan was no damned good
Click to expand...


"...could be that the plan was no damned good..."

Well.....let's investigate that....

And....the same George Earle that Roosevelt had selected for a fact-finding mission to Europe....and then ignored the facts that Earle provided.....


8. "George H. Earle’s series of _*secret negotiations with the German underground*,_ which began with [Hitler’s chief spy Adm. Wilhelm] Canaris…. he sent Canaris’s initial query regarding a negotiated peace to the White House via diplomatic pouch *in early 1943….*

The next approach to Earle, also in that spring of 1943, came from Baron Kurt von Lersner, a German aristocrat of Jewish extraction who lived in virtual exile in Turkey. He, too, had *a proposal for the Allies. Earle wrote, “According to Lersner— and I could not doubt him; he had placed his life in my hands— some of the highest officials in Germany, [ambassador to Turkey Franz von] Papen included, loved their country but hated Hitler. *They wanted to end the war before he bled Germany of all her youth, all her strength and resources. At the same time, *they were deeply concerned about Russia’s growing might and power.” …*





Earle sent off *another dispatch to FDR at the White House marked “Urgent.” Again, Earle received no reply*. “I pressed the matter with every ounce of my persuasion and judgment,” Earle wrote, “but I sensed the old trouble. Lersner’s call for an overt *stand against Communist expansion distressed Roosevelt.” …*



Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."  * "Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," Hardcover – 1959by General Albert C. Wedemeyer


Get the picture??? FDR would not sign on to ending the war unless Stalin inherited...occupied...... Europe.




Soooo......what's the explanation for Roosevelt refusing to allow the war to end???

Answer: Joseph Stalin





Or....do you find this a "bad plan">."*.. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." * 

....at the benefit of saving 200,000 American lives.
Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
Click to expand...

Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day

Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo......look how easy it was to get you to lie....
> 
> Or....can you find any post of mine that suggested a treaty with Hitler?
> 
> You guys always lie when I eviscerate you with facts.
> 
> 
> C'mon.....try.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm
Click to expand...



Don't hide behind your fabrication about Hitler....
Answer the question:

....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....

....that you begin to question your indoctrination?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
Click to expand...










I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.


----------



## TheOldSchool

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
Click to expand...

She thinks he's sexxy


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She thinks he's sexxy
Click to expand...



Inadvertently, you have answered the question: a palpable fear of confronting the truth.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
Click to expand...

Frau Braun

That is your best retort for defending Hitler?


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh PC you're right... he's sooo dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hide behind your fabrication about Hitler....
> Answer the question:
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
Click to expand...

Your questions are stupid and based entirely on wild speculations that could only be dreamed up with decades worth of hindsight.


----------



## miketx

This place never runs short of America hating losers, does it?


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:
> 
> 7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *
> 
> *The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin
> 
> 
> Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the US did not approve-----by no means PROVES that the US did not want
> an early end to the war------could be that the plan was no damned good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...could be that the plan was no damned good..."
> 
> Well.....let's investigate that....
> 
> And....the same George Earle that Roosevelt had selected for a fact-finding mission to Europe....and then ignored the facts that Earle provided.....
> 
> 
> 8. "George H. Earle’s series of _*secret negotiations with the German underground*,_ which began with [Hitler’s chief spy Adm. Wilhelm] Canaris…. he sent Canaris’s initial query regarding a negotiated peace to the White House via diplomatic pouch *in early 1943….*
> 
> The next approach to Earle, also in that spring of 1943, came from Baron Kurt von Lersner, a German aristocrat of Jewish extraction who lived in virtual exile in Turkey. He, too, had *a proposal for the Allies. Earle wrote, “According to Lersner— and I could not doubt him; he had placed his life in my hands— some of the highest officials in Germany, [ambassador to Turkey Franz von] Papen included, loved their country but hated Hitler. *They wanted to end the war before he bled Germany of all her youth, all her strength and resources. At the same time, *they were deeply concerned about Russia’s growing might and power.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle sent off *another dispatch to FDR at the White House marked “Urgent.” Again, Earle received no reply*. “I pressed the matter with every ounce of my persuasion and judgment,” Earle wrote, “but I sensed the old trouble. Lersner’s call for an overt *stand against Communist expansion distressed Roosevelt.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."  * "Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," Hardcover – 1959by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> 
> Get the picture??? FDR would not sign on to ending the war unless Stalin inherited...occupied...... Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......what's the explanation for Roosevelt refusing to allow the war to end???
> 
> Answer: Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....do you find this a "bad plan">."*.. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *
> 
> ....at the benefit of saving 200,000 American lives.
> Happy Memorial Day.
Click to expand...


you said nothing particularly new-----there was an anti hitler movement and it consistently failed in attempts to kill  adolf


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
Click to expand...




Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....

See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.


We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there is no such post of mine....out of thousands......that suggests any such treaty with Hitler???
> 
> You were just lying out of embarrassment????
> 
> Glad we were able to work together to show that I never lie.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hide behind your fabrication about Hitler....
> Answer the question:
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions are stupid and based entirely on wild speculations that could only be dreamed up with decades worth of hindsight.
Click to expand...



"....stupid and based entirely on wild speculations...."


Every one is linked, sourced and documented.

You have been unable to dispute any.


----------



## TheOldSchool

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hide behind your fabrication about Hitler....
> Answer the question:
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions are stupid and based entirely on wild speculations that could only be dreamed up with decades worth of hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....stupid and based entirely on wild speculations...."
> 
> 
> Every one is linked, sourced and documented.
> 
> You have been unable to dispute any.
Click to expand...

PC: if we had gone for conditional surrender, my magical time oracle tells me we would never have needed a memorial day!  Just look at all my links about people speculating wildly!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:
> 
> 7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *
> 
> *The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin
> 
> 
> Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the US did not approve-----by no means PROVES that the US did not want
> an early end to the war------could be that the plan was no damned good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...could be that the plan was no damned good..."
> 
> Well.....let's investigate that....
> 
> And....the same George Earle that Roosevelt had selected for a fact-finding mission to Europe....and then ignored the facts that Earle provided.....
> 
> 
> 8. "George H. Earle’s series of _*secret negotiations with the German underground*,_ which began with [Hitler’s chief spy Adm. Wilhelm] Canaris…. he sent Canaris’s initial query regarding a negotiated peace to the White House via diplomatic pouch *in early 1943….*
> 
> The next approach to Earle, also in that spring of 1943, came from Baron Kurt von Lersner, a German aristocrat of Jewish extraction who lived in virtual exile in Turkey. He, too, had *a proposal for the Allies. Earle wrote, “According to Lersner— and I could not doubt him; he had placed his life in my hands— some of the highest officials in Germany, [ambassador to Turkey Franz von] Papen included, loved their country but hated Hitler. *They wanted to end the war before he bled Germany of all her youth, all her strength and resources. At the same time, *they were deeply concerned about Russia’s growing might and power.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle sent off *another dispatch to FDR at the White House marked “Urgent.” Again, Earle received no reply*. “I pressed the matter with every ounce of my persuasion and judgment,” Earle wrote, “but I sensed the old trouble. Lersner’s call for an overt *stand against Communist expansion distressed Roosevelt.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."  * "Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," Hardcover – 1959by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> 
> Get the picture??? FDR would not sign on to ending the war unless Stalin inherited...occupied...... Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......what's the explanation for Roosevelt refusing to allow the war to end???
> 
> Answer: Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....do you find this a "bad plan">."*.. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *
> 
> ....at the benefit of saving 200,000 American lives.
> Happy Memorial Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said nothing particularly new-----there was an anti hitler movement and it consistently failed in attempts to kill  adolf
Click to expand...


"-there was an anti hitler movement and it consistently failed in attempts to kill  adolf"

Know why?

*1. The Allies had the contacts with the anti-Nazi resistance in every other nation....except Germany.
Stalin forbid any talks with anti-Nazi Germans.



a. The Allied command was not allowed to support or associate itself with the anti-Nazi resistance. Following the Soviet orders, only unconditional surrender would be considered....an order which obviously prolonged the war; the German army, which would have overthrown Hitler and surrendered to the Allies, would not be allowed to expect any hand in determining conditions of their post-war treatment.


b. "A SHAEF (Supreme Headquarters, Allied Expeditionary Force) directive prohibited activities aimed at promoting German revolt against the Nazi regime. 
The Allied doctrine of unconditional surrender meant that "... those Germans — and particularly those German generals — who might have been ready to throw Hitler over, and were able to do so, were discouraged from making the attempt by their inability to extract from the Allies any sort of assurance that such action would improve the treatment meted out to their country." German Resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




c. "Archival evidence indicates that the Soviet’s wanted the war to continue long enough for them to conquer Eastern Europe and in order for Germany to be utterly destroyed or “pastoralized” which was called for in the Morgenthau Plan which was actually written by Soviet spy Harry Dexter White. The Soviets were also clamoring for a “second front” in France in order to deflect the allies out of Italy and the Balkans which was too close to Russia." 
Chuck Morse Speaks: The Canaris Cover-up
*

2.. *Under Stalin's orders, backed by Roosevelt, Eisenhower was not allowed to offer aid to the anti-Nazi, anti-communist German resistance in the Wehrmacht, or the Abwehr....*


On May 10, 1945, shortly after the unconditional surrender of Nazi Germany, General Dwight Eisenhower saluted and gave credit to Europe's resistance forces. He mentioned them by name, as follows: France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Denmark and Norway. 'You fought on,' he said in a speech carried by the BBC, "regardless of the disappointments you suffered and the danger you have undergone." 
NYTimes, May 11, 1945, "Eisenhower Praises Anti-Nazi Resistance."


a. *Who is missing from Eisenhower's list of national anti-Nazi resistance? *

That's right: *German anti-Nazis, of whom thousands were executed by the Reich.*
"The History of the German Resistance, 1933-1945, Third Edition," by Peter Hoffman


----------



## TheOldSchool

I bet I can find a bunch of links around the internet saying that without FDR, the Nazi's would have taken over the world!  And since wild speculation can never be debunked, because there is LITERALLY NO WAY TO EVER TEST YOUR THEORY, I can just claim I won!  Bwahahahaha!


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we celebrated Decoration Day/ Memorial Day since the Civil War
> 
> Didn't know FDR went back that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
Click to expand...

Frau Braun

How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?

Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even as dense as you are.....
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> 
> Ever????
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if we'd just slapped Hitler on the wrist the war would have ended way sooner and he could have been our friend!  And Stalin wouldn't have been able to... uh... it would have stopped him from... uh... hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hide behind your fabrication about Hitler....
> Answer the question:
> 
> ....do you ever get to the point, based on the realization that you can't refute anything I post....
> 
> ....that you begin to question your indoctrination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions are stupid and based entirely on wild speculations that could only be dreamed up with decades worth of hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....stupid and based entirely on wild speculations...."
> 
> 
> Every one is linked, sourced and documented.
> 
> You have been unable to dispute any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC: if we had gone for conditional surrender, my magical time oracle tells me we would never have needed a memorial day!  Just look at all my links about people speculating wildly!!!
Click to expand...


1. We would have had 200,000 fewer American dead.
Isn't that enough reason?

2. We gave all sorts of conditions anyway....
a. The German scientists who populated NASA
b. "*Reinhard Gehlen* (3 April 1902 – 8 June 1979) was a German general who served as chief of the Foreign Armies East (FHO) military intelligence unit during World War II, and who later became leader of the Gehlen Organization and the first president of theFederal Intelligence Service (_Bundesnachrichtendienst_) (BND) during the Cold War. Gehlen is considered one of the most legendary Cold War spymasters."
Reinhard Gehlen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Founded our CIA during the Cold War.


My facts are clear and correct.
FDR simply wanted to be loved by Stalin.....at the cost of immense American blood and treasure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheOldSchool said:


> I bet I can find a bunch of links around the internet saying that without FDR, the Nazi's would have taken over the world!  And since wild speculation can never be debunked, because there is LITERALLY NO WAY TO EVER TEST YOUR THEORY, I can just claim I won!  Bwahahahaha!




"I bet I can find a bunch of links around the internet saying that without FDR, the Nazi's would have taken over the world! "

Why don't you try.

Consensus of experts is the very opposite.

Germany would not have conquered the USSR.

Hitler knew that....and so must have Roosevelt.

Here are the facts:
.. when Operation Barbarossa started on June 22, 1941, *the available (German) supplies of fuel, tires, spare parts etc., were only good enough for about two months.....*

Stalin, in fact, had been supplying resources to Hitler.

'The Wehrmacht continued to advance, albeit *very slowly, and by mid-November *some units found themselves at only 30 kilometers from the capital. But the *troops were now totally exhausted, and running out of supplies. Their commanders knew that it was simply impossible to take Moscow.'*
Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
72 Years Ago, December 1941: Turning Point of World War II
'The Victory of the Red Army in front of Moscow was a Major Break'…
by Jacques Pauwels



By attacking in June, *Hitler had planned to avoid Russia's three greatest generals....December, January, and February.*
He didn't.


So....once one recognizes that Stalin was going to be the winner.....
....why did FDR send him supplies that the Allies could have used?

The schools hide the truth to shield FDR from richly deserved contumely.


"....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger Ussr *in the long term. Germany would have eventually surrendered to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence (comment)


----------



## TheOldSchool

If only we'd made love with Hitler, there would be no Memorial Day!






Oh my!


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to try...all the other indoctrinees have declined....
> 
> Can you rebut these facts?
> 
> 1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> And, it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> * It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.*
> And that was good enough for Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> Now....be careful....if this is the first time you've tried to think you could wind up with an aneurysm!
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
Click to expand...


"...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"

Are you nuts?????

What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???

 "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
Click to expand...

oohhh.,, I get it now...you're just smarter than everyone else, huh?   fucking lunatic


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...now here comes the same old BS appeal to authority.
> 
> If the state says jump, you say how high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only response he can come up with.....he certainly can't deny the facts.
Click to expand...

just because you posted something with a reference doesn't make it a fact moron.
all of your references are opeds , not fact fucking lunatic.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Memorial Day*, a time of remembrance of our war dead, is the time to note that hundred of thousands of same need not have died....had Roosevelt been more pro-America and less pro-Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more evidence that there could have been an end to the war if not for Roosevelt and Stalin:
> 
> 7. " In 1940, [George H.] Earle was appointed as Ambassador to Bulgaria. During World War II, he served again in the United States Navy, this time as Lieutenant Commander and as a special emissary to the Balkans, where *Earle proposed a plan that he believed might bring the war in Europe to an early end. *
> 
> *The German ambassador and the head of the German secret service had secretly proposed a coup against Adolf Hitler that would end with Hitler turned over to the US as a war criminal, but the plot was not approved by the US government*."  "George Howard Earle", Governors of Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission,David Martin, "How FDR Dragged out WW II for Stalin
> 
> 
> Again?  "....* bring the war in Europe to an early end."
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the war to an early end would have saved 200 thousand American servicemen's lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the US did not approve-----by no means PROVES that the US did not want
> an early end to the war------could be that the plan was no damned good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...could be that the plan was no damned good..."
> 
> Well.....let's investigate that....
> 
> And....the same George Earle that Roosevelt had selected for a fact-finding mission to Europe....and then ignored the facts that Earle provided.....
> 
> 
> 8. "George H. Earle’s series of _*secret negotiations with the German underground*,_ which began with [Hitler’s chief spy Adm. Wilhelm] Canaris…. he sent Canaris’s initial query regarding a negotiated peace to the White House via diplomatic pouch *in early 1943….*
> 
> The next approach to Earle, also in that spring of 1943, came from Baron Kurt von Lersner, a German aristocrat of Jewish extraction who lived in virtual exile in Turkey. He, too, had *a proposal for the Allies. Earle wrote, “According to Lersner— and I could not doubt him; he had placed his life in my hands— some of the highest officials in Germany, [ambassador to Turkey Franz von] Papen included, loved their country but hated Hitler. *They wanted to end the war before he bled Germany of all her youth, all her strength and resources. At the same time, *they were deeply concerned about Russia’s growing might and power.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle sent off *another dispatch to FDR at the White House marked “Urgent.” Again, Earle received no reply*. “I pressed the matter with every ounce of my persuasion and judgment,” Earle wrote, “but I sensed the old trouble. Lersner’s call for an overt *stand against Communist expansion distressed Roosevelt.” …*
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."  * "Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," Hardcover – 1959by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> 
> Get the picture??? FDR would not sign on to ending the war unless Stalin inherited...occupied...... Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo......what's the explanation for Roosevelt refusing to allow the war to end???
> 
> Answer: Joseph Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....do you find this a "bad plan">."*.. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *
> 
> ....at the benefit of saving 200,000 American lives.
> Happy Memorial Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said nothing particularly new-----there was an anti hitler movement and it consistently failed in attempts to kill  adolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "-there was an anti hitler movement and it consistently failed in attempts to kill  adolf"
> 
> Know why?
> 
> *1. The Allies had the contacts with the anti-Nazi resistance in every other nation....except Germany.*
> *Stalin forbid any talks with anti-Nazi Germans.*
> 
> 
> 
> *a. The Allied command was not allowed to support or associate itself with the anti-Nazi resistance. Following the Soviet orders, only unconditional surrender would be considered....an order which obviously prolonged the war; the German army, which would have overthrown Hitler and surrendered to the Allies, would not be allowed to expect any hand in determining conditions of their post-war treatment.*
> 
> 
> *b. "A SHAEF (Supreme Headquarters, Allied Expeditionary Force) directive prohibited activities aimed at promoting German revolt against the Nazi regime. *
> *The Allied doctrine of unconditional surrender meant that "... those Germans — and particularly those German generals — who might have been ready to throw Hitler over, and were able to do so, were discouraged from making the attempt by their inability to extract from the Allies any sort of assurance that such action would improve the treatment meted out to their country." German Resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *c. "Archival evidence indicates that the Soviet’s wanted the war to continue long enough for them to conquer Eastern Europe and in order for Germany to be utterly destroyed or “pastoralized” which was called for in the Morgenthau Plan which was actually written by Soviet spy Harry Dexter White. The Soviets were also clamoring for a “second front” in France in order to deflect the allies out of Italy and the Balkans which was too close to Russia." *
> *Chuck Morse Speaks: The Canaris Cover-up*
> 
> 
> 2.. *Under Stalin's orders, backed by Roosevelt, Eisenhower was not allowed to offer aid to the anti-Nazi, anti-communist German resistance in the Wehrmacht, or the Abwehr....*
> 
> 
> On May 10, 1945, shortly after the unconditional surrender of Nazi Germany, General Dwight Eisenhower saluted and gave credit to Europe's resistance forces. He mentioned them by name, as follows: France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Denmark and Norway. 'You fought on,' he said in a speech carried by the BBC, "regardless of the disappointments you suffered and the danger you have undergone."
> NYTimes, May 11, 1945, "Eisenhower Praises Anti-Nazi Resistance."
> 
> 
> a. *Who is missing from Eisenhower's list of national anti-Nazi resistance? *
> 
> That's right: *German anti-Nazis, of whom thousands were executed by the Reich.*
> "The History of the German Resistance, 1933-1945, Third Edition," by Peter Hoffman
Click to expand...



I am getting the definite feeling that not only was Josef Stalin a Georgian dog---
he was a very brilliant dog bastard and outsmarted   the other ALLIES. ---
reminds me of  Muhummad


----------



## PoliticalChic

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oohhh.,, I get it now...you're just smarter than everyone else, huh?   fucking lunatic
Click to expand...



1. Watch you language, dunce.
2. The language alone proves me smarter.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"How Franklin Roosevelt Made Memorial Day Necessary"

How the OP exhibits her ridiculous OCD concerning FDR.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
Click to expand...

Consider this: please get the mental health treatment you so clearly need.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9. And still another of the anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground resistance...Count Helmuth James von Moltke, of the Kreisau Circle.... In 2011, Douglas Waller released his book on Bill Donovan and the OSS, which became the CIA. He describes the attempt by von Moltke to contact the OSS in Turkey. Moltke was prepared to accept* "unequivocal military defeat and occupation of Germany." *

von Moltke and his associates, which included the head of German Army Intelligence, Wilhelm Canaris, would* overthrow Hitler, and establish a provisional anti-Nazi government. The German army would withdraw from the west, and "hold the Red Army at the Tilsit-to-Lemberg line in Poland."                                                       * "Wild Bill Donovan: The Spymaster Who Created the OSS and Modern American Espionage," by Douglas Waller, p. 191-192

*This would have ended the war, and, in 1943*, and kept Stalin out of Lithuania, Romania, Hungary, Czechoslovakia....and, of course, Germany.



Under the communist occupation of Roosevelt's administration, the plan got nowhere in Washington. von Moltke returned to Berlin, was arrested by the Gestapo, and executed in January, 1945.

Instead, *Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "How Franklin Roosevelt Made Memorial Day Necessary"
> 
> How the OP exhibits her ridiculous OCD concerning FDR.




Let's take that immense leap into fantasy and imagine that you can actually think....

See if you can deny the thesis of this thread:

1. . The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
"... There existed an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
And, it wasn't.


2. *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
 It served no American purpose....only those of Joseph Stalin.
And that was good enough for Roosevelt.


None of the other dolts could .....bet you can't either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider this: please get the mental health treatment you so clearly need.
Click to expand...




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider this: please get the mental health treatment you so clearly need.
Click to expand...


"Consider this: please get the mental health treatment you so clearly need."

I was going to say 'is this the best you can do?'....

....but we both know it is.


----------



## Dot Com

wouldnt be Memorial Day on USMB w/o an anti- American thread by PoliticalSpice

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic

It is clear from the non-answers from the Roosevelt girly-men, no one can deny that there was *a large and well organized anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist underground in Germany.*

And that the Stalin/FDR axle wouldn't allow to be contacted for fear that peace might break out!!



10. Then there was* OSS documentation *of *a significant anti-Nazi movement*.   a. The first indication that the OSS was in direct contact with members of the émigré community is provided in a report filed with the OSS Washington Office on September 8, 1943, by Lanning Macfarland (OSS Istanbul) who *informed Washington of the "Founding of a Free German Movement in the Service of the Western Allies."*  In the document the group was identified as _Deutsche Freiheitsbund DFB_ or the German Freedom Movement and described as "an organization of Germans who have united to work for the liberation of Germany and her reconstruction along democratic lines, in close co-operation with the Allies in the common struggle against Hitlerism." 
* "They possess valuable contacts with like-minded men inside Germany, with circles in the Wehrmacht and all sectors of German economic life, on the employer as well as the labor side."  * National Archives, RG 226, Entry 190, Box 72, Folder 14. Complete text available in Jürgen Heideking, and Christof Mauch, _American Intelligence and the German Resistance to Hitler: _1996 pp. 70-83.


b. OSS agent Theodore A. Morde wrote *memos to Washington about von Papen's plan to overthrown Hitler.*

_October 5 and 6 1943: "Report by OSS Agent Theodore A. Morde: Conversations with German Ambassador Franz von Papen in Turkey"_

_September 30, 1943: Report by the OSS Research and Analysis Branch: The Foreign Laborer in Germany as an MO Target_

All of these reports can be found in the Roosevelt Library, Hyde Park, F.D. Rosevelt Papers, President's Secretary's File Box 153, [Formerly 167] Folder OSS/Donnovan 1941-1943. Complete text is available in Jürgen Heideking, and Christof Mauch, _American Intelligence and the German Resistance to Hitler: _1996 130


Soooo......why would Franklin Roosevelt refuse to contact these factions....and end the war years earlier?????

Why?

Joseph Stalin.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely these revelations will convince American historians of your charges. Please package all this intelligence up and send copies to the appropriate historical organizations. I can't wait to hear the historian's response.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...now here comes the same old BS appeal to authority.
> 
> If the state says jump, you say how high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only response he can come up with.....he certainly can't deny the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you posted something with a reference doesn't make it a fact moron.
> all of your references are opeds , not fact fucking lunatic.
Click to expand...


"all of your references are opeds , not fact fucking lunatic."

You lie, low-life.

For example...

Lieutenant General Pavel Anatolyevich Sudoplatov .... was a member of theintelligence services of the Soviet Union who rose to the rank of lieutenant general.
Pavel Sudoplatov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In his 1994 memoir, Sudoplatov gave the Kremlin's analysis as: "*Such an accord [a treaty with the Allies] would limit Communist influence in Europe.*...Stalin was so furious he ordered von Papen be assassinated, since he was the key figure around whom the Americans and the British would build an alternative government to Hitler if they signed a separate peace." "Special Tasks: The Memoirs of an Unwanted Witness - A Soviet Spymaster,"
by Pavel Sudoplatov Anatoli Sudoplatov (Author), & 3 more, p. 115-116
*"Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."*

*Neither Stalin nor Roosevelt would allow that!*

and....


. "George H. Earle’s series of *secret negotiations with the German underground*_,_which began with [Hitler’s chief spy Adm. Wilhelm] Canaris…. he sent Canaris’s initial query regarding a negotiated peace to the White House via diplomatic pouch *in early 1943….*

The next approach to Earle, also in that spring of 1943, came from Baron Kurt von Lersner, a German aristocrat of Jewish extraction who lived in virtual exile in Turkey. He, too, had *a proposal for the Allies. Earle wrote, “According to Lersner— and I could not doubt him; he had placed his life in my hands— some of the highest officials in Germany, [ambassador to Turkey Franz von] Papen included, loved their country but hated Hitler. *They wanted to end the war before he bled Germany of all her youth, all her strength and resources. At the same time, *they were deeply concerned about Russia’s growing might and power.” …*


Earle sent off *another dispatch to FDR at the White House marked “Urgent.” Again, Earle received no reply*. “I pressed the matter with every ounce of my persuasion and judgment,” Earle wrote, “but I sensed the old trouble. Lersner’s call for an overt *stand against Communist expansion distressed Roosevelt.” …*

Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," Hardcover – 1959by General Albert C. Wedemeyer



In your face, boyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

11. So*.....the OSS (CIA) had reports from several agents who found substance to plans by anti-Nazis to bring the war to an early conclusion....years before it ended, with the commensurate saving of American lives.*



Get this: *Roosevelt's hand-picked head of OSS, Bill Donovan, also advised Roosevelt to go ahead with the plans.*

October 27, 1943 "Report from _'Dogwood' [Alfred Schwarz, OSS Istanbul] to OSS Washington: OSS Channel to the German High_ Command",Schwarz informed his contact at the OSS about von Moltke and the Kreisau plan.

And from the head of OSS William Donovan who sent Morde to Istanbul the following shows that FDR was very much in the loop:

_October 29, 1943: *Memorandum from OSS Director William J. Donovan to President Franklin D. Roosevelt: Support for the Morde-Papen Plan*_



You'll never guess the response: *the pro-Stalinists in the White House* took one look at the report from Morde, and issued this memo: "Morde should not again be given a passport to leave this country."   "American Intelligence And The German Resistance To Hitler: A Documentary History (Widerstand, Dissent and Resistance in the Third Reich),"by Jurgen Heideking Christoph Mauch, p.144

*"The President wanted Theodore Morde's passport yanked* [He did so on November 10, 1943]. People like him had no business causing mischief outside the country in the middle of a war, he told [Sec'y of State] Stettinius."   "Roosevelt's Secret War: FDR and World War II Espionage," by Joseph E. Persico,  p. 269

After all....Morde might actually *succeed in bringing about the demise of Hitler, and impede Stalin's plans of conquest. And.....Roosevelt couldn't allow that.*



*Roosevelt's "strategy presumed, indeed, drew inspiration from, a belief in the unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler, which the very existence of a significant anti-Nazi German resistance movement belied. *



*For the sake of the policy then, the significant anti-Nazi German resistance movement had to be denied, shut out. Otherwise, “total war,” and the total destruction it required, wasn’t justified. Otherwise,...Stalin wouldn’t win.* "The World Turned Upside Down
West




The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;

a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.

b. Extending the war by several years

c. Some *200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*

d. Red Army control of half of Europe.


On Memorial Day.....remember those members of our armed forces who were sacrificed in the name of Soviet communist expansion.


----------



## anotherlife

Rosevelt was a communist, he needed the Soviet Union to win ww2, not the USA.  It was essential for him, that the Soviet Union gets as near the Atlantic as possible.  It was to his inconvenience that he needed to land US troops in Europe.


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> 11. So*.....the OSS (CIA) had reports from several agents who found substance to plans by anti-Nazis to bring the war to an early conclusion....years before it ended, with the commensurate saving of American lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> Get this: *Roosevelt's hand-picked head of OSS, Bill Donovan, also advised Roosevelt to go ahead with the plans.*
> 
> October 27, 1943 "Report from _'Dogwood' [Alfred Schwarz, OSS Istanbul] to OSS Washington: OSS Channel to the German High_ Command",Schwarz informed his contact at the OSS about von Moltke and the Kreisau plan.
> 
> And from the head of OSS William Donovan who sent Morde to Istanbul the following shows that FDR was very much in the loop:
> 
> _October 29, 1943: *Memorandum from OSS Director William J. Donovan to President Franklin D. Roosevelt: Support for the Morde-Papen Plan*_
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never guess the response: *the pro-Stalinists in the White House* took one look at the report from Morde, and issued this memo: "Morde should not again be given a passport to leave this country."   "American Intelligence And The German Resistance To Hitler: A Documentary History (Widerstand, Dissent and Resistance in the Third Reich),"by Jurgen Heideking Christoph Mauch, p.144
> 
> *"The President wanted Theodore Morde's passport yanked* [He did so on November 10, 1943]. People like him had no business causing mischief outside the country in the middle of a war, he told [Sec'y of State] Stettinius."   "Roosevelt's Secret War: FDR and World War II Espionage," by Joseph E. Persico,  p. 269
> 
> After all....Morde might actually *succeed in bringing about the demise of Hitler, and impede Stalin's plans of conquest. And.....Roosevelt couldn't allow that.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Roosevelt's "strategy presumed, indeed, drew inspiration from, a belief in the unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler, which the very existence of a significant anti-Nazi German resistance movement belied. *
> 
> 
> 
> *For the sake of the policy then, the significant anti-Nazi German resistance movement had to be denied, shut out. Otherwise, “total war,” and the total destruction it required, wasn’t justified. Otherwise,...Stalin wouldn’t win.* "The World Turned Upside Down
> West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some *200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> On Memorial Day.....remember those members of our armed forces who were sacrificed in the name of Soviet communist expansion.



 and how did the communist thing work out, oh yeah, it collapsed......BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA  you fucking lunatics that like to try and re-write history by quoting Nazi German books on how the war was extended by collusion between FDR and Stalin.   there are only two strategic methods of conducting war, I'm sure you know what they are....but then again, probably not.


----------



## whitehall

There were probably lots of other examples during WW2 but the Military and what passed for military intelligence at the time knew that Iwo Jima was a little stinking rock that had been fortified for almost half a century. The Japanese had every inch of the island zeroed in with mortar and artillery fire and small arms. The stated reason at the time for taking Iwo Jima was to suppress Japanese fighters from harassing American bombers on daylight raids on Japan. After almost 7,000 Marines were killed in a freaking month taking the island the FDR administration later switched objectives claiming that the "real reason" for sacrificing so many Marines was to offer a landing site for crippled bombers but the crippled bombers were already using other safe landing sites. It's said that the dying president audibly gasped when handed the casualty lists. Iwo Jima's tiny airfield could have been bombed into oblivion and the island should have been bypassed to starve but the invasion was intended to produce incredible casualties to justify using the Bomb.


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning quarter backing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oohhh.,, I get it now...you're just smarter than everyone else, huh?   fucking lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Watch you language, dunce.
> 2. The language alone proves me smarter.
Click to expand...


Watch you language??   do you mean watch YOUR language?  you call me the dunce, yet you can't grasp the basic use of the English language.   BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## guno

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oohhh.,, I get it now...you're just smarter than everyone else, huh?   fucking lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Watch you language, dunce.
> 2. The language alone proves me smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch you language??   do you mean watch YOUR language?  you call me the dunce, yet you can't grasp the basic use of the English language.   BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Click to expand...

*She is an ignoramus, adopted out of Asia, no knowledge of America or its history, a  Michelle Malkin wannabe *


----------



## anotherlife

whitehall said:


> There were probably lots of other examples during WW2 but the Military and what passed for military intelligence at the time knew that Iwo Jima was a little stinking rock that had been fortified for almost half a century. The Japanese had every inch of the island zeroed in with mortar and artillery fire and small arms. The stated reason at the time for taking Iwo Jima was to suppress Japanese fighters from harassing American bombers on daylight raids on Japan. After almost 7,000 Marines were killed in a freaking month taking the island the FDR administration later switched objectives claiming that the "real reason" for sacrificing so many Marines was to offer a landing site for crippled bombers but the crippled bombers were already using other safe landing sites. It's said that the dying president audibly gasped when handed the casualty lists. Iwo Jima's tiny airfield could have been bombed into oblivion and the island should have been bypassed to starve but the invasion was intended to produce incredible casualties to justify using the Bomb.


This is highly likely.  I am wondering, in the strategic sense, that if the a-bomb had never been invented, then would the Japanese have been able to slowly grind all the Americans to zero through those island, by inflicting large casualties in a protracted Vietnam style war?  I am speculating, that the much larger American forces were still finite in head count, so the Japanese eventually would have turned the war around after inflicting enough American causalities.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun at her best for Memorial Day
> 
> Unconditional Surrender is the only option America would accept
> But Frau Braun here wants us to take it easy on Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Your only justification is "he did it too"?

Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr


----------



## whitehall

anotherlife said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were probably lots of other examples during WW2 but the Military and what passed for military intelligence at the time knew that Iwo Jima was a little stinking rock that had been fortified for almost half a century. The Japanese had every inch of the island zeroed in with mortar and artillery fire and small arms. The stated reason at the time for taking Iwo Jima was to suppress Japanese fighters from harassing American bombers on daylight raids on Japan. After almost 7,000 Marines were killed in a freaking month taking the island the FDR administration later switched objectives claiming that the "real reason" for sacrificing so many Marines was to offer a landing site for crippled bombers but the crippled bombers were already using other safe landing sites. It's said that the dying president audibly gasped when handed the casualty lists. Iwo Jima's tiny airfield could have been bombed into oblivion and the island should have been bypassed to starve but the invasion was intended to produce incredible casualties to justify using the Bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> This is highly likely.  I am wondering, in the strategic sense, that if the a-bomb had never been invented, then would the Japanese have been able to slowly grind all the Americans to zero through those island, by inflicting large casualties in a protracted Vietnam style war?  I am speculating, that the much larger American forces were still finite in head count, so the Japanese eventually would have turned the war around after inflicting enough American causalities.
Click to expand...

By the time the Bomb was dropped the Japanese were practically defenseless. They had no air defense and their navy had been obliterated. The Allies were pounding the mainland with daylight raids even by Feb 1945 when 7,000 Marines were sacrificed to take a stinking little island. The Japanese were trying to negotiate surrender terms with Stalin when Truman refused to talk to them. Everything is political and the democrat party refused to be truthful with the American people when they ran a virtual corpse for a 4th term and fired the sitting V.P. for a dumb assed bean counter senator from Missouri that the Military could push around at will.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "



This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're on the Left....but that could be you in the middle, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
Click to expand...



There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
None whatsoever.

Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.


As Coulter so correctly pronounced, 
. "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
Click to expand...



Let's see....

1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."

2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.

3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.

4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."

6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
Why?
“..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_

7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."

8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.


So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.




And your response???
"The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."

Clearly....you lie.


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
Click to expand...


All you've achieved in providing is hot air.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
Click to expand...


Hitler controlled Western Europe

By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths


----------



## Dot Com

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you...a closed mind.
> 
> Clearly, you can't point to anything in my posts that is inaccurate.
> 
> Consider this: you may be ignorant of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when a crazy person posts something insane and innaccurate, it's impossible to convince them they've posted something insane and innaccurate because they are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Post #18 rammed your words back down your throat, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oohhh.,, I get it now...you're just smarter than everyone else, huh?   fucking lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Watch you language, dunce.
> 2. The language alone proves me smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch you language??   do you mean watch YOUR language?  you call me the dunce, yet you can't grasp the basic use of the English language.   BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Click to expand...

she's a hyper- rw immigrant LTCArmyRet and crazy as a shit house rat


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> That is your best retort for defending Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
Click to expand...

sounds like the Repub-voters mantra- "Party before Country" eh PoliticalSpice?


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
Click to expand...

PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
Click to expand...


Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis


----------



## PoliticalChic

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you've achieved in providing is hot air.
Click to expand...



So.....this is your definition of 'hot air'?

The facts that you cannot dispute?

These?

1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."

2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.

3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.

4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."

6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner, the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
Why?
“..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_

7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."

8. I gave the only possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.


So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.



As a bonus, I proved you to be a liar, too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the lie in your avi.....this one is simplest to reveal.....
> 
> See if you can find any post of mine that defended Hitler.
> 
> 
> We both know that the motive for your attempted smear is that I provide the truth about FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
Click to expand...




Au contraire.

Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.

You too?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis
Click to expand...




I have no association with Leftism...i.e., Nazism nor communism.

You do....yet you try to slander me with that phrase, 'Frau Braun,' as recompense for your embarrassment due to your demigod's bowing to Stalin's every demand.

That's the truth....isn't it.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.
> 
> You too?
Click to expand...


Two different fronts Frau Braun, We lost nobody on the Eastern Front

Your willingness to sacrifice Western Europe in a premature offer of peace shows your true loyalty


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> How else could you object to the unconditional surrender of a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?
> 
> Are you really that sick or just play that way on USMB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.
> 
> You too?
Click to expand...

You really are pathetically sick. Ever heard of Stalingrad you hack? How many Soviet lives were lost there


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no association with Leftism...i.e., Nazism nor communism.
> 
> You do....yet you try to slander me with that phrase, 'Frau Braun,' as recompense for your embarrassment due to your demigod's bowing to Stalin's every demand.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun seems appropriate for someone supporting the Nazi regime


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
Click to expand...

You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war. 
Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.


----------



## gipper

Dot Com said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.
> 
> You too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are pathetically sick. Ever heard of Stalingrad you hack? How many Soviet lives were lost there
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the debate?  

The Soviets casualties in WWII were around 20 million.  That number is hard to believe, but certainly indicates an utter lack of competence on the part of Soviet military and political leaders.  No?

The Soviets were about to attack Germany, but Hitler beat them to the punch.  Hitler caught the Soviets completely unaware, which is why so many Soviet troops surrendered or were captured early on.  The Soviets were not prepared for a defensive war.  

Do you think they deserve our praise and admiration because they lost so many people?  Have you forgotten what the Soviets were responsible for?  Have you forgotten that they allied themselves with Hitler?  That they invaded Poland, Baltics, and Finland???  Ever heard of the Holodomor...or the Gulag system????


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
Click to expand...

Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
Click to expand...


There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.

Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...a Nazi regime engaged in genocide?"
> 
> Are you nuts?????
> 
> What do you think Stalin was doing, you dunce???
> 
> "The Soviet NKVD trained the SS, taught them how to build concentration camps, as they had been operating for 20 years before the origin of the Nazis." Viktor Suvorov, former Soviet Military Intelligence Officer. "According to Suvorov, Stalin planned to use Nazi Germany as a proxy (the “Icebreaker”) against the West. For this reason Stalin provided significant material and political support to Adolf Hitler, while at the same time preparing the Red Army to “liberate” the whole of Europe from Nazi occupation."  Viktor Suvorov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gads, you FDR-groupies are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.
> 
> You too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two different fronts Frau Braun, We lost nobody on the Eastern Front
> 
> Your willingness to sacrifice Western Europe in a premature offer of peace shows your true loyalty
Click to expand...



Every time you come up with another lie means you know I've pounded another stake into your demigod's heart.

Or......can you find any post of mine.....any of thousands......that suggests the "sacrifice Western Europe in a premature offer of peace" treaty???

No?

You can't???

You mean you made that up to try to shield Roosevelt and yourself from well-deserved contumely????



I posted this plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about *Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *


And it would have preserved 200,000 American lives.


In your face, boooooyyyyyeeeeeee!


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no association with Leftism...i.e., Nazism nor communism.
> 
> You do....yet you try to slander me with that phrase, 'Frau Braun,' as recompense for your embarrassment due to your demigod's bowing to Stalin's every demand.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun seems appropriate for someone supporting the Nazi regime
Click to expand...





Or......can you find any post of mine.....any of thousands......that suggests the supporting the Nazi regime???

Any?????

No?

You can't???

You mean you made that up to try to shield Roosevelt and yourself from well-deserved contumely????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
Click to expand...




"You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible."

Really?

Let's see who claimed it was possible:

1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."


2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.


3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.


5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."


6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story. 
Why?
“..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_ 


7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." 

 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.

So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your only justification is "he did it too"?
> 
> Only a Nazi lover could justify genocide and the subjugation of Western Europr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no metric by which Joseph Stalin was less injurious to his nation, our nation, and the world than Adolf Hitler.
> None whatsoever.
> 
> Yet, like Roosevelt, here you are rushing to excuse Roosevelt's outrageous attachment to this pathological doctrine and dictator.
> 
> 
> As Coulter so correctly pronounced,
> . "Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Roosevelt felt that allowing Stalin to conquer Eastern Europe was worth 200,000 American lives.
> 
> You too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two different fronts Frau Braun, We lost nobody on the Eastern Front
> 
> Your willingness to sacrifice Western Europe in a premature offer of peace shows your true loyalty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you come up with another lie means you know I've pounded another stake into your demigod's heart.
> 
> Or......can you find any post of mine.....any of thousands......that suggests the "sacrifice Western Europe in a premature offer of peace" treaty???
> 
> No?
> 
> You can't???
> 
> You mean you made that up to try to shield Roosevelt and yourself from well-deserved contumely????
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about *Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *
> 
> 
> And it would have preserved 200,000 American lives.
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyeeeeeee!
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Your fantasies are noted. There were 25 assassination attempts on Hitler and you assume your coup would succeed. The Nazis still controlled Western Europe in 1943 and were unlikely to surrender either Eastern or Western Europe in a coup.

Stalin was rightfully pissed at the Nazis and would not agree to a termination of hostilities in 1943. Who exactly was going to stop them in your fantasy?



.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler controlled Western Europe
> 
> By allowing Stalin to lose 20 million people on the Eastern Front while killing 7 million Germans, FDR recaptured Western Europe at the cost of 200,000 deaths
> 
> 
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no association with Leftism...i.e., Nazism nor communism.
> 
> You do....yet you try to slander me with that phrase, 'Frau Braun,' as recompense for your embarrassment due to your demigod's bowing to Stalin's every demand.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun seems appropriate for someone supporting the Nazi regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or......can you find any post of mine.....any of thousands......that suggests the supporting the Nazi regime???
> 
> Any?????
> 
> No?
> 
> You can't???
> 
> You mean you made that up to try to shield Roosevelt and yourself from well-deserved contumely????
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Your willingness to make peace while the Nazis still controlled Europe shows not only a willingness to allow German control over Western Europe but a willingness to allow them to continue their death camps


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.
> 
> Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



Let's see......

3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

And this....

One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *


a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
“Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.


c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
“Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.




Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?

"May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945




What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war? 
*"... fear of offending Russia..."*

Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliSpice is not good at math which is ironic considering she's an AZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun is still pissed that FDR did not save the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no association with Leftism...i.e., Nazism nor communism.
> 
> You do....yet you try to slander me with that phrase, 'Frau Braun,' as recompense for your embarrassment due to your demigod's bowing to Stalin's every demand.
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun seems appropriate for someone supporting the Nazi regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or......can you find any post of mine.....any of thousands......that suggests the supporting the Nazi regime???
> 
> Any?????
> 
> No?
> 
> You can't???
> 
> You mean you made that up to try to shield Roosevelt and yourself from well-deserved contumely????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your willingness to make peace while the Nazis still controlled Europe shows not only a willingness to allow German control over Western Europe but a willingness to allow them to continue their death camps
Click to expand...




Calm down, 'Leftwinger'.....

....just because I've exposed you as the lying low-life that you are....

....relax.....


...you'll live to post another day.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.
> 
> Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see......
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
Click to expand...

Frau Braun

Of course there  was German resistance. Their attempts to topple the Nazi regime during the war were met with swift and brutal retribution

You attempting to build our war effort around the unlikely coup and surrender of the Nazis while they were at the pinnacle of their power is laughable

While your coup strategy is laughable, your willingness to allow Nazi genocide to continue unchecked is repulsive


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*


Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.
> 
> Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see......
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
Click to expand...


Europe 1942...High water mark of the Nazis.....the point where Frau Braun expects the Germans to surrender all of their gains and allow the US to occupy them


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.
> 
> Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see......
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Of course there  was German resistance. Their attempts to topple the Nazi regime during the war were met with swift and brutal retribution
> 
> You attempting to build our war effort around the unlikely coup and surrender of the Nazis while they were at the pinnacle of their power is laughable
> 
> While your coup strategy is laughable, your willingness to allow Nazi genocide to continue unchecked is repulsive
Click to expand...

what else can we expect from PoliticalSpice?


----------



## regent

I usually assume that Hitler was not an honorable man and he might have sought revenge by taking it out on our prisoners of war, or in some other fashion. What we are capable of doing today over sixty years later, knowing the outcome, is the truly amazing part.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proven that a coup in Germany was possible. You offer only an opinion that one might have been feasible. You are speculating that forces in Germany could have done away with Hitler, when factually, all attempts to do so failed. That is what your entire concept of an early surrender with terms are based on. In addition, the terms you suggest would have been on the table were not rational or obtainable. There was no way the USSR would have agreed to not share in German spoils of war.
> Subjective and speculative ideas and concepts never equal facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think American leaders should have helped those who wanted a coup?  Why would your buddy FDR not try to support coup attempts within Germany?  Even a statist dupe like yourself, must question why America did nothing to help those trying to unseat Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 25 attempts at a coup against Hitler. All failed and all were met with a brutal response from the Nazis.
> 
> Assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see......
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
Click to expand...

Your savior Canaris was unable to negotiate a surrender while the Russians were knocking on the gates of Berlin. He was tortured and hung twice for his sins

You expect him to be able to get away with surrendering the entire Nazi empire over all of Europe and get away with it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
Click to expand...


Concession to what??

You're clearly an imbecile.

I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.

And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.


----------



## Dot Com

imbecilic OP delivers the goods


----------



## PoliticalChic

The OP began thus....

*1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?


Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.



While they have provided ignorance, lies and general amusement.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
...much less excusing....

....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.


In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
Click to expand...

You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible. 
Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
Click to expand...




*In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.

Speak up, dunce!*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
Click to expand...

The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors

Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
Click to expand...





*.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
...much less excusing....

....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.


In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
*



What did you say???
Speak up.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
Click to expand...


OK Frau Braun...

Lets hear your alternative reality

HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?

If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
Click to expand...





"Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous."

Now...watch closely as I eviscerate you.....

It is not my claim:

1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
The former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. 


2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
Donovan was the spy in charge of the Office of Strategic Services and  FDR consented to give the full weight of his office to the formation of the new national spy organization. 
As was the case with so many advisers.....personally selected by Roosevelt himself....including....
*"Franklin D. Roosevelt appointed [Wm.] Bullitt the first US ambassador to the Soviet Union, a post that he filled from 1933 to 1936." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Christian_Bullitt,_Jr.*
..
Roosevelt ignored what they said if it conflicted with Stalin's wishes.

3. Know who else says you're a liar?
"Major General *Sir Stewart Graham Menzies*, KCB KCMG DSO MC (

i/ˈmɪŋᵻz/; 30 January 1890 – 29 May 1968) was Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service from 1939 to 1952, during and after the Second World War."
Stewart Menzies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
“Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.


What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war? 
*"... fear of offending Russia..."*

Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*


Wadda ya say, booooyyyyyeeeeeee????


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
Click to expand...




On the contrary.....answer the question:
*In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
Click to expand...


There was no effective German resistance movement to support

Your claims that in 1942, German resistance was capable of killing Hitler, establishing a new government and surrendering all German conquests to the US is worthy of Donald Trump


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
Click to expand...

Hitler had escaped over two dozen attempts to end his career, yet failed, which proves that he had God's shield to protect him...


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no effective German resistance movement to support
> 
> Your claims that in 1942, German resistance was capable of killing Hitler, establishing a new government and surrendering all German conquests to the US is worthy of Donald Trump
Click to expand...

The fanatical Gook has yet to realize that people were trying to kill Hitler and failed...and there was no real way to communicate with what resistance to Hitler there was..She's trying sooo hard to make FDR look bad, yet fails like the Japs every time..


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no effective German resistance movement to support
> 
> Your claims that in 1942, German resistance was capable of killing Hitler, establishing a new government and surrendering all German conquests to the US is worthy of Donald Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fanatical Gook has yet to realize that people were trying to kill Hitler and failed...and there was no real way to communicate with what resistance to Hitler there was..She's trying sooo hard to make FDR look bad, yet fails like the Japs every time..
Click to expand...


seems so-----people did TRY-----but Adolf was very CAREFUL-----as was  Saddam,  and Idi Amin,  and  Pol Pot,   and  ASSAD  (papa and baby)    and  DUVALIER   (papa and baby) 
Stalin----and lots and lots of similar type
heroes of the 20th century


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is noted. At the end of you cut and paste attempt to make your conclusion, you admit your conclusion is nothing more than a personal opinion. "It seems to me" verifies that that is all you have to substantiate your ill concieved and uneducated conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concession to what??
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> I provided noted figures who were responsible for determining the facts....and they did: exactly as I stated.
> 
> And the only conclusion is that Roosevelt sacrificed 200,000 American lives to seek favor with the world's greatest homicidal maniac....Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous."
> 
> Now...watch closely as I eviscerate you.....
> 
> It is not my claim:
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> The former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> Donovan was the spy in charge of the Office of Strategic Services and  FDR consented to give the full weight of his office to the formation of the new national spy organization.
> As was the case with so many advisers.....personally selected by Roosevelt himself....including....
> *"Franklin D. Roosevelt appointed [Wm.] Bullitt the first US ambassador to the Soviet Union, a post that he filled from 1933 to 1936." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Christian_Bullitt,_Jr.*
> ..
> Roosevelt ignored what they said if it conflicted with Stalin's wishes.
> 
> 3. Know who else says you're a liar?
> "Major General *Sir Stewart Graham Menzies*, KCB KCMG DSO MC (
> 
> i/ˈmɪŋᵻz/; 30 January 1890 – 29 May 1968) was Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service from 1939 to 1952, during and after the Second World War."
> Stewart Menzies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> Wadda ya say, booooyyyyyeeeeeee????
Click to expand...


THIS is what you believe?

_2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports *pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.*_

In 1942 there was a treaty from Germany to end the war?
Are you serious?

This is the map in 1942






You expect the German people to agree to a surrender ?

Are you really this crazy Frau Braun?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no effective German resistance movement to support
> 
> Your claims that in 1942, German resistance was capable of killing Hitler, establishing a new government and surrendering all German conquests to the US is worthy of Donald Trump
Click to expand...



"There was no effective German resistance movement to support."

If a reading of your avi isn't enough to prove you a liar right from the jump....this post will firmly establish it to any reader of this thread.

Clearly you have no answer to _*..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...

...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.

'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime

Wilhelm Canaris

Franz von Papen

Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime


Carl Friedrich Goerderler

Ulrich von Hassell

Johannes Popitz

Kurt von Hammerstein

Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1] he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.General Edward Wagner

General Georg Thomas

Major General Hans Oster

General Friederich Olbricht

Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg

Wilhelm Leuchner

Julius Leber

Helmuth von Moltke

Baron Kurt von Lersner

Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen, Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."


Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.). 



So....what have we learned???*_
*Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


That's the truth....isn't it.*


----------



## rightwinger

German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]

Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small

*
This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly a person who does not no or care about the difference between subjective and speculative opinions and objective facts. You have given no rational or believable factual data to indicate a coup against Hitler or an early surrender was possible. That is important because without the actual ability to take out Hitler and replace him (a big if even if Hitler was eliminated) with a cooperative Nazi regime in that time frame was not feasible.
> Subjective speulation never equals objective facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
Click to expand...

Maybe the allies leadership had heard the WHO song "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (sarcasm). WWI ended with a negotiated surrender with terms for Germany to follow. They ignored them and secretly built a huge sophisticated military and twenty years later they started WWII. They also may have just not wanted to make a conditional surrender with the monsters running Germany even if Hitler had been eliminated. Imagine giving amnesty to some of those horrible people. Amnesty would have to be off the table making a rational settlement in all likelihood impossible.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> *
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *That's the truth....isn't it.*



A massive allied military presence in Europe to keep the USSR in check from exerting control and power in western Europe.
How would the Soviets fit into this wishful idea of a negotiated settlement?


----------



## irosie91

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the allies leadership had heard the WHO song "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (sarcasm). WWI ended with a negotiated surrender with terms for Germany to follow. They ignored them and secretly built a huge sophisticated military and twenty years later they started WWII. They also may have just not wanted to make a conditional surrender with the monsters running Germany even if Hitler had been eliminated. Imagine giving amnesty to some of those horrible people. Amnesty would have to be off the table making a rational settlement in all likelihood impossible.
Click to expand...


thanks camp     you almost took the words out of my finger tips------based on HISTORY ---
Roosevelt did not trust the germans   (aka Krauts)       which does not PROVE that he loved Stalin


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power





False.


1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

And this....

3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *


a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
“Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.


c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
“Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.




Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?

"May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945

What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war? 
*"... fear of offending Russia..."*

Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*





*Not enough????*


*OK....more:*

Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

* The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."



And this:

*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> Speak up, dunce!*
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the allies leadership had heard the WHO song "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (sarcasm). WWI ended with a negotiated surrender with terms for Germany to follow. They ignored them and secretly built a huge sophisticated military and twenty years later they started WWII. They also may have just not wanted to make a conditional surrender with the monsters running Germany even if Hitler had been eliminated. Imagine giving amnesty to some of those horrible people. Amnesty would have to be off the table making a rational settlement in all likelihood impossible.
Click to expand...



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the allies leadership had heard the WHO song "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (sarcasm). WWI ended with a negotiated surrender with terms for Germany to follow. They ignored them and secretly built a huge sophisticated military and twenty years later they started WWII. They also may have just not wanted to make a conditional surrender with the monsters running Germany even if Hitler had been eliminated. Imagine giving amnesty to some of those horrible people. Amnesty would have to be off the table making a rational settlement in all likelihood impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks camp     you almost took the words out of my finger tips------based on HISTORY ---
> Roosevelt did not trust the germans   (aka Krauts)       which does not PROVE that he loved Stalin
Click to expand...



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Gee.....this one simple question has had the same effect as holding a cross in front of a vampire.....

...and you totalitarian supporters are political vampires.....sucking out the freedom from society....



Try to answer:

*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
*


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
Click to expand...



yeah-----ok      and the bulk of americans like YOU-----supported the murder of my Austrian cousins by ADOLF HITLER------I can prove it.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> Gee.....this one simple question has had the same effect as holding a cross in front of a vampire.....
> 
> ...and you totalitarian supporters are political vampires.....sucking out the freedom from society....
> 
> 
> 
> Try to answer:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*



the same thing that americans like you gained from denying my cousins in Austria-----immigration to the USA


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.


Once again, the OP shows her lack of understanding beyond cherry picked quotes without context. Canaris was not the powerful authority the OP attempts to project. He was the chief of the military intelligence service, which was not the primary intelligence service in Nazi Germany. He did not outrank the Gestapo and SS. His role was restricted to gathering and analizing military intelligence for the German military. He had the position of a DIA chief in America, not the chief of the CIA and FBI. Gestapo and SS ruled, not the intelligence gathering arm of the military.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The German resistance, unlike the French resistance was a nonentity during the war. They had no effective acts of resistance. Unlike the French, who covered for the resistance, Germans remained loyal and would rat out their neighbors
> 
> Your claims that this resistance could have overthrown the Nazi regime at the height of its powers and support is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say???
> Speak up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Frau Braun...
> 
> Lets hear your alternative reality
> 
> HOW does the US support the German resistance effort?
> We provided the French with money, guns, radios, explosives. How do we get those items into Germany?
> 
> If we were able to provide support, what could German resistance have accomplished? Your claims that they were remotely capable of overturning Hitler in 1942 are laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.....answer the question:
> *In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the allies leadership had heard the WHO song "We Won't Get Fooled Again" (sarcasm). WWI ended with a negotiated surrender with terms for Germany to follow. They ignored them and secretly built a huge sophisticated military and twenty years later they started WWII. They also may have just not wanted to make a conditional surrender with the monsters running Germany even if Hitler had been eliminated. Imagine giving amnesty to some of those horrible people. Amnesty would have to be off the table making a rational settlement in all likelihood impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
Click to expand...

Your question has been answered and responded to by multiple posters. Instead of offering your own response to the specific answers and refutes you just keep posting the same claim via an inadequate quote. You are ignoring and evading the refutes and answering the responses that nullify your idea about an early surrender being possible.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
Click to expand...


All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims

Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.

He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power

Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts

You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the OP shows her lack of understanding beyond cherry picked quotes without context. Canaris was not the powerful authority the OP attempts to project. He was the chief of the military intelligence service, which was not the primary intelligence service in Nazi Germany. He did not outrank the Gestapo and SS. His role was restricted to gathering and analizing military intelligence for the German military. He had the position of a DIA chief in America, not the chief of the CIA and FBI. Gestapo and SS ruled, not the intelligence gathering arm of the military.
Click to expand...



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
*

Answer the question.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
Click to expand...



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
*

Answer the question.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
Click to expand...


OK ...I'll answer your question

Your question is worthy of a child playing Risk and wondering why the real world is not like that

Your premise that Germany would have or could have completely surrendered to the Americans in 1942 thereby saving us from 200,000 deaths, the Cold War, Korea, Vietnam is absolutely ridiculous no matter how many times you repeat it

You have been offered the opportunity to provide any plausible explanation of how your wild theory could have possibly come to fruition and you have fallen back on repeatedly posting the same cherry picked cut and paste

Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
Because there was no such offer


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK ...I'll answer your question
> 
> Your question is worthy of a child playing Risk and wondering why the real world is not like that
> 
> Your premise that Germany would have or could have completely surrendered to the Americans in 1942 thereby saving us from 200,000 deaths, the Cold War, Korea, Vietnam is absolutely ridiculous no matter how many times you repeat it
> 
> You have been offered the opportunity to provide any plausible explanation of how your wild theory could have possibly come to fruition and you have fallen back on repeatedly posting the same cherry picked cut and paste
> 
> Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer
Click to expand...




Gee....you can't seem to help lying even when it isn't necessary...



You posted this....didn't you?
"OK ...I'll answer your question"

Then you tried to pretend that the question was otherwise...
"Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
Because there was no such offer."


That wasn't the question....was it.
I'll proffer the query once again, below.
But here's another question: are you this much of a liar, or simply too brain addled to keep the question.....offered some dozen times.....in mind?
Which?



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
*

Answer the question.*


----------



## Syriusly

PoliticalChic said:


> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY,*.



Just another of your obsessive attacks on FDR because you are pissed off that he led the United States to victory in World War 2.

And just as stupid as the rest of your attacks

*Memorial Day* is a federal holiday in the United States for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces.[1] The holiday, which is observed every year on the last Monday of May,[2] originated as *Decoration Day* after the American Civil War in 1868, when the Grand Army of the Republic, an organization of Union veterans founded in Decatur, Illinois, established it as a time for the nation to decorate the graves of the Union war dead with flowers.[3] By the 20th century, competing Union and Confederate holiday traditions, celebrated on different days, had merged, and Memorial Day eventually extended to honor all Americans who died while in the military service.[1] It marks the start of the unofficial summer vacation season,[4] while Labor Day marks its end.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Syriusly said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY,*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another of your obsessive attacks on FDR because you are pissed off that he led the United States to victory in World War 2.
> 
> And just as stupid as the rest of your attacks
> 
> *Memorial Day* is a federal holiday in the United States for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces.[1] The holiday, which is observed every year on the last Monday of May,[2] originated as *Decoration Day* after the American Civil War in 1868, when the Grand Army of the Republic, an organization of Union veterans founded in Decatur, Illinois, established it as a time for the nation to decorate the graves of the Union war dead with flowers.[3] By the 20th century, competing Union and Confederate holiday traditions, celebrated on different days, had merged, and Memorial Day eventually extended to honor all Americans who died while in the military service.[1] It marks the start of the unofficial summer vacation season,[4] while Labor Day marks its end.
Click to expand...



I only 'attack' those deserving of what you call my attacks....

What is important is that everything I post is the truth....and said facts lead to an irrefutable conclusion.

Why don't you try?

Let's see....


1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."


2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.


3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.


5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."


6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story. 
Why?
“..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_ 


7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." 

8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.

So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> German resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The term German resistance should not be understood as meaning that there was a united **resistance movement** in Germany at any time during the Nazi period*,[1] analogous to the more coordinated Polish Underground State, Greek Resistance, Yugoslav Partisans, French Resistance, and Italian Resistance. *The German resistance consisted of small and usually isolated groups. They were unable to mobilize political opposition*. Save for individual attacks on Nazis (including Hitler) or sabotage acts, the only real strategy was to persuade leaders of the Wehrmacht to stage a coup against the regime: the 1944 assassination attempt against Hitler was intended to trigger such a coup.[1]
> 
> Approximately 77,000 German citizens were killed for one or another form of resistance by Special Courts, courts-martial, People's Court and the civil justice system. Many of these Germans had served in government, the military, or in civil positions, which enabled them to engage in subversion and conspiracy; in addition the Canadian historian Peter Hoffman counts unspecified "tens of thousands" in concentration camps who were either suspected or actually engaged in opposition.[2] By contrast, the German historian Hans Mommsen wrote that *resistance in Germany was "resistance without the people" and that the number of those Germans engaged in resistance to the Nazi regime was very small
> 
> *
> This is the group that Frau Braun  wanted FDR to mobilize and take over Germany at the height of the Nazis power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK ...I'll answer your question
> 
> Your question is worthy of a child playing Risk and wondering why the real world is not like that
> 
> Your premise that Germany would have or could have completely surrendered to the Americans in 1942 thereby saving us from 200,000 deaths, the Cold War, Korea, Vietnam is absolutely ridiculous no matter how many times you repeat it
> 
> You have been offered the opportunity to provide any plausible explanation of how your wild theory could have possibly come to fruition and you have fallen back on repeatedly posting the same cherry picked cut and paste
> 
> Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....you can't seem to help lying even when it isn't necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this....didn't you?
> "OK ...I'll answer your question"
> 
> Then you tried to pretend that the question was otherwise...
> "Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer."
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question....was it.
> I'll proffer the query once again, below.
> But here's another question: are you this much of a liar, or simply too brain addled to keep the question.....offered some dozen times.....in mind?
> Which?
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
Click to expand...


Another swing and a miss on your part

Show us the actual "deal" that FDR passed up in 1942 that would have ended the war
Explain how German Resistance could have possibly created a path to end the war

*which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*

It is your claim...support it


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK ...I'll answer your question
> 
> Your question is worthy of a child playing Risk and wondering why the real world is not like that
> 
> Your premise that Germany would have or could have completely surrendered to the Americans in 1942 thereby saving us from 200,000 deaths, the Cold War, Korea, Vietnam is absolutely ridiculous no matter how many times you repeat it
> 
> You have been offered the opportunity to provide any plausible explanation of how your wild theory could have possibly come to fruition and you have fallen back on repeatedly posting the same cherry picked cut and paste
> 
> Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....you can't seem to help lying even when it isn't necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this....didn't you?
> "OK ...I'll answer your question"
> 
> Then you tried to pretend that the question was otherwise...
> "Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer."
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question....was it.
> I'll proffer the query once again, below.
> But here's another question: are you this much of a liar, or simply too brain addled to keep the question.....offered some dozen times.....in mind?
> Which?
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another swing and a miss on your part
> 
> Show us the actual "deal" that FDR passed up in 1942 that would have ended the war
> Explain how German Resistance could have possibly created a path to end the war
> 
> *which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> It is your claim...support it
Click to expand...



"Another swing and a miss on your part."

And yet another lie from an inveterate liar.

I nailed you as I have in every post.

*You muttered that you would answer the question....then avoided doing so.*

Nor did you offer an explanation of why you are unable to do so.

Again....
You posted this....didn't you?
"OK ...I'll answer your question"

Then you tried to pretend that the question was otherwise...
"Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
Because there was no such offer."


That wasn't the question....was it.
I'll proffer the query once again, below.
But here's another question: are you this much of a liar, or simply too brain addled to keep the question.....offered some dozen times.....in mind?
Which?



*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.


Answer the question.


*


----------



## rightwinger

*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
*
The inane second part of your question makes the first part moot

The German resistance could not have turned Hitler over to the Allies, could not have ended the war at least two years earlier

So....what were we supposed to support them to do?


----------



## regent

Without doing research I'm sure if Germany had war resisters all nations had them. Was any government overthrown from within during the war? The Italian government was overthrown by the Germans. One of Britain's anti-war groups was the Peace Pledge Union. American had its German-American Bund among others.
Might make an interesting thesis today for someone.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> *
> The inane second part of your question makes the first part moot
> 
> The German resistance could not have turned Hitler over to the Allies, could not have ended the war at least two years earlier
> 
> So....what were we supposed to support them to do?




Well.....let's expose the motive behind your shuckin' and jivin', your evasions - even after you posted 
"OK ...I'll answer your question"

Clearly, you live in abject fear that the truth about Franklin Roosevelt will be revealed....

And that truth......the only possible explanation for his refusal to support the German anti-Nazi, anti-communist resistance, is the fact that from the start of his presidency he was in thrall to the worlds' preeminent homicidal dictator.

Roosevelt loved Stalin, worshiped Stalin, envied the power of the man, his willingness to slaughter millions with nary a second thought.




Of course, you share certain characteristics with Roosevelt...
....the dishonesty and fabricating without hesitation, 

and the lack of empathy for your fellow human beings...
Remember when I pointed out that your antecedents, the communists, slaughtered 100 million men, women and children.....you sneered at the deaths this way:


"Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
FDR Admiration Society


So.....the correct response to this question: *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement

...is the undying gratitude of every Nazi, Communist, Fascist,.....Roosevelt supporter.


And a big thank you for helping me prove this.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Without doing research I'm sure if Germany had war resisters all nations had them. Was any government overthrown from within during the war? The Italian government was overthrown by the Germans. One of Britain's anti-war groups was the Peace Pledge Union. American had its German-American Bund among others.
> Might make an interesting thesis today for someone.




*....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.


Answer the question.*


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 2. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> 3. One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> c. *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."*
> “Gen. Menzies, Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,*first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> * The NYTimes *told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that cut and paste.......none supporting your claims
> 
> Canaris was no magic solution to ending the war.
> 
> He was unable to negotiate a surrender with the Russians knocking on the doors of Berlin, yet you expect him to be able to surrender in 1942 at the peak of Nazi power
> 
> Canaris was tortured and executed for his efforts
> 
> You have failed miserably at providing a credible alternate ending where the Germans would have completely surrendered in 1942. The reason is that your claims are ludicrous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK ...I'll answer your question
> 
> Your question is worthy of a child playing Risk and wondering why the real world is not like that
> 
> Your premise that Germany would have or could have completely surrendered to the Americans in 1942 thereby saving us from 200,000 deaths, the Cold War, Korea, Vietnam is absolutely ridiculous no matter how many times you repeat it
> 
> You have been offered the opportunity to provide any plausible explanation of how your wild theory could have possibly come to fruition and you have fallen back on repeatedly posting the same cherry picked cut and paste
> 
> Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....you can't seem to help lying even when it isn't necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this....didn't you?
> "OK ...I'll answer your question"
> 
> Then you tried to pretend that the question was otherwise...
> "Here is your answer:  Why didn't FDR accept a deal for Germany to surrender in 1942?
> Because there was no such offer."
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question....was it.
> I'll proffer the query once again, below.
> But here's another question: are you this much of a liar, or simply too brain addled to keep the question.....offered some dozen times.....in mind?
> Which?
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another swing and a miss on your part
> 
> Show us the actual "deal" that FDR passed up in 1942 that would have ended the war
> Explain how German Resistance could have possibly created a path to end the war
> 
> *which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> It is your claim...support it
Click to expand...


chic-----wingy brings up an interesting point------
You seem to be pushing the theory that had the few people who wanted to kill ADOLF  succeeded------that would have ENDED world war II.     I am not so sure-----perhaps it would have SIMPLY resulted in a military coup----by NAZI GERMAN ARMY OFFICERS  and other tough guys.    By the time world war II started----the GERMAN WAR MACHINE was operable and supported by lots and lots---and more lots---of German people-----and even AUSTRIANS-------and all kinds of sundry nuts


----------



## irosie91

In the Nazi  propaganda I read as a child-----ROOSEVELT was no hero-----he was so terrible----he was described as a  JOOOOO


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without doing research I'm sure if Germany had war resisters all nations had them. Was any government overthrown from within during the war? The Italian government was overthrown by the Germans. One of Britain's anti-war groups was the Peace Pledge Union. American had its German-American Bund among others.
> Might make an interesting thesis today for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe...
> ...and a bonus: 200,000 fewer American dead.
> 
> 
> Answer the question.*
Click to expand...


the real question is  "what would the USA have GAINED by facilitating the killing of ADOLF HITLER"  ?         I have no doubt that  CHIC knows just what WOULD HAVE HAPPENED if a bullet entered the head of DER FUHRER----uhm     on  March 15,  1941.      A little summary of events re-----German,  Italy,  Japan-----and its MINIONS-----to be presented
by    SUPERWOMAN CHIC >>>  
          go for it chic..........................


----------



## regent

irosie91 said:


> In the Nazi  propaganda I read as a child-----ROOSEVELT was no hero-----he was so terrible----he was described as a  JOOOOO


That was also a Republican tactic, calling FDR "Rosenfelt"


----------



## LTCArmyRet

PoliticalChic said:


> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you've achieved in providing is hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....this is your definition of 'hot air'?
> 
> The facts that you cannot dispute?
> 
> These?
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner, the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I proved you to be a liar, too.
Click to expand...


you call your statements "proof", I call them far reaching allegations and conclusions based on weak assumptions.


----------



## Dot Com

Moonglow said:


> The fanatical Gook has yet to realize that people were trying to kill Hitler and failed...and there was no real way to communicate with what resistance to Hitler there was..She's trying sooo hard to make FDR look bad, yet fails like the Japs every time..



she's a Randian nutcase


----------



## regent

3
Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?


----------



## irosie91

regent said:


> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?



you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
Click to expand...


The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people


----------



## PoliticalChic

LTCArmyRet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTCArmyRet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the *
> 
> 
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quote remains accurate. The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data to refute the quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner,  the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only  possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your response???
> "The OP has shown nothing but speculative opinion and no objective data..."
> 
> Clearly....you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you've achieved in providing is hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....this is your definition of 'hot air'?
> 
> The facts that you cannot dispute?
> 
> These?
> 
> 1. I provided proof that the there was a robust anti-Nazi, anti-Hitler, anti-communist German resistance, and there did not exist an 'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 2. I provided proof that they offered a swift end to the war years before it ended.
> 
> 3. I provided proof that FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle, met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 4. I provided proof that 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> 5. I provided testimony from Soviet Intelligence Officers that Stalin wanted the war extended, and German 'pastoralized' so he could advance across Europe post-war: "Such an accord would limit Communist influence in Europe."
> 
> 6. Then I provided a quote from Louis Lochner, the AP bureau chief in Berlin, attempting to file a story on the activities of _anti-Nazi Germans _and U.S. military censors blocked the story.
> Why?
> “..._a personal directive from the president of the United States_ ‘in his capacity of commander in chief forbidding all mention of the German resistance,’” “Stories of _the existence of a resistance movement did not fit into the concept of Unconditional Surrender!”_
> 
> 7. I gave the plan offered by the German resistance: ".. the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."
> 
> 8. I gave the only possible conclusion: Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> So....on Memorial Day, America has some 200,000 more deaths to mourn due to the ideology of Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, I proved you to be a liar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call your statements "proof", I call them far reaching allegations and conclusions based on weak assumptions.
Click to expand...



"....far reaching allegations and conclusions based on weak assumptions..."

Really?

Let's see......

3. I provided proof that *FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle,* met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


4. I provided proof that* 'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS* (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

And this....

One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *


a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
“Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.



c."Major General *Sir Stewart Graham Menzies*, KCB KCMG DSO MC (

i/ˈmɪŋᵻz/; 30 January 1890 – 29 May 1968) was Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service from 1939 to 1952, during and after the Second World War."
Stewart Menzies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*
Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."
“Gen. Menzies, *Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.




Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?

"May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945

What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
*"... fear of offending Russia..."*

Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., *Roosevelt considered Stalin his superior.*





*Not enough????*

*OK....more:*

Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. *In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

And....
The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."




Let's review:
On my side, FDR's pick for fact finer,Governor George Earle,
*'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS,
chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris,
Major General Sir Stewart Graham Menzies, Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service.
and
Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. 

Oh....and the NYTimes, March 18, 1946.



On the other side, you and another bunch of ignorant low-life liars.


*

So much for the propaganda that has indelibly infected what passes for thinking in your analysis.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?





Why are you hiding from this sooooo simple question?

*.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
...much less excusing....

....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.


In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
Click to expand...


Seems that way to me too


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
Click to expand...



Why are you lying....again?

Or is this post the result of your short-term memory loss?

This is what I posted earlier:

Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany."                                                                     *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer



Now, do your best to stick to the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
Click to expand...




Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
Click to expand...


I ain't no military strategist----but FDR had advisors-----lots of attempts were made on the life of ADOLF and all failed-----it took us DECADES to  get  BINNY     and it has not helped all that much---if at all


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't no military strategist----but FDR had advisors-----lots of attempts were made on the live of ADOLF and all failed-----it took us DECADES to  get  BINNY     and it has not helped all that much---if at all
Click to expand...




"....-but FDR had advisors-...."

The most prominent of them was ideologicaliy a communist, and employed by Joseph Stalin.

1. "Harry Hopkins,- FDR's alter ego, co-president, or Rasputin, "...the closest and most influential adviser to President Franklin D. Roosevelt during World War II, was a Soviet agent." and “the most important of all Soviet wartime agents in the United States.”
The Treachery Of Harry Hopkins
The Treachery Of Harry Hopkins


2.  Life magazine ran a spread on Hopkins on September 22, 1941, calling his *a one-man cabinet to Roosevelt. In fact, he lived at the White House, in the Lincoln Bedroom,* from May 1940 to December 1943. LIFE, p. 93.

a. "As boss of the Lend-Lease program, his control of the destiny of empire is second only to Mr. Roosevelt's own....In the kind of personalized one-man government that war has made of the administration of Franklin D. Roosevelt, that man has the greatest influence who has easiest access to the Chief-of-State's ear." Ibid.

3. Hopkins, the redistributionist: "When a democratic victory is won, then the great wealth of the world must be shared with all people."


4. In his speech to a pro-Russia rally at Madison Square Garden, June 22, 1942, Hopkins said: "But no Utopia was ever won without struggle and without the struggle to abolish poverty in the world...." So, WWII was a "war on poverty"?

5. The leading evidence that Hopkins was a spy for Joseph Stalin is presented by Herbert Romerstein and Eric Breindel in their 2000 book, _The Venona Secrets: Exposing Soviet Espionage and America's Traitor__.  _


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
Click to expand...


Quite an offer there

That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?

Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
Click to expand...


what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?
Click to expand...

Just like when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia..


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia..
Click to expand...


yeah    I REMEMBER THAT_----------


----------



## irosie91

should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?


Sure.. I had the pleasure of being educated in a place that had pictures of Nazi's on the wall and great stories of their accomplishments to ensure NASA had all it's ducks in a row to compete with the USSR...Wernher Von Braun was the mentor at the Redstone Arsenal Missile Center and School in Huntsville, Alabama....Why we all wore military uniforms, saluted and goose stepped our way to an education on missiles and missile systems.....


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?
Click to expand...


Like I said previously...murdering Hitler in 1942 at the peak of German power and global conquest would have made him a martyr

The people would not have supported a new regime......especially one that was going to surrender


----------



## Dot Com

OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are


----------



## Moonglow

Dot Com said:


> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are


Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
Click to expand...




1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.

2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."



*...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*


----------



## Dot Com

Moonglow said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
Click to expand...

prolly has something to do w/ she's a coddled AZN immigrant


----------



## Moonglow

FDR didn't support anti-Stalin movements either, or anti-Churchill....Man, that guy missed out on Polichic's ideas..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
Click to expand...




"....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."


You mean by telling the truth?

Really?

Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....

1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.

2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."



*...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*


----------



## Moonglow

Dot Com said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prolly has something to do w/ she's a coddled AZN immigrant
Click to expand...

Probably don't like communist either...


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
Click to expand...

Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..


----------



## Dot Com

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
Click to expand...

yeah PoliSpice. We're all ears.


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. I had the pleasure of being educated in a place that had pictures of Nazi's on the wall and great stories of their accomplishments to ensure NASA had all it's ducks in a row to compete with the USSR...Wernher Von Braun was the mentor at the Redstone Arsenal Missile Center and School in Huntsville, Alabama....Why we all wore military uniforms, saluted and goose stepped our way to an education on missiles and missile systems.....
Click to expand...


Is that where you learned the  UBER ALLES ASS SALUTE?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia..
Click to expand...



"....when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia.."


And, one more post that validates what the first defector, Victor Kravchenko said:

. Kravcheko revealed that the Communists did in reality what Winston Smith did in "1984,"....
*
"*_*Shamelessly, without so much as an explanation, it revised half a century of Russian history. I don't mean simply that it falsified some facts or gave a new interpretation of events. I mean that it deliberately stood history on its head, expunging events and inventing facts.* 

It twisted the recent past--a past still fresh in millions of memories--into new and bizarre shapes, to conform with the version of affairs presented by the blood-purge trials and the accompanying propaganda... The roles of leading historical figures were perverted or altogether erased.... More than that, living witnesses, as far as possible, were removed. The directing staff of the Institute of Marx, Engels and Lenin in Moscow, repository of ideological truth, were removed and the more important people among them imprisoned or shot. _

_a. . *The new history" became possible.* To brand the shame more deeply on our minds, "study" of the new version was made obligatory for all responsible Party people. History classes met nearly every night in this period and lecturers from Sverdlovsk came  to our town to help hammer home the lies, while most of us fumed inwardly. Whatever human dignity remained in our character was humiliated.. *But even the most gigantic lie, by dint of infinite repetition, takes root; Stalin knew this before Hitler discovered it. *As I looked on I could see terrible falsehoods, at first accepted under pressure, become established as unquestioned "facts," particularly among younger people without personal experience to the contrary to bother them."_
Text collection


Bulletin: Stalin never gave up communism, international socialism.

It lives on in his creation, the United Nations.


----------



## Dot Com

Is there a Doctor in the house? PoliSpice has gone overboard


----------



## irosie91

yeah?    so?   what else is new?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> Think of it, if FDR had been killed by an American resistant movement would America have given up and surrendered to the Germans? If Stalin  had been killed by Russians would the Russians have given up, the British and Churchill and on and on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
Click to expand...


Again it is easier to support a resistance movement in a conquered territory where the people hate the occupiers

German resistance was feeble and unorganized. The people were not behind it


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
Click to expand...



"Hindsight is 20/20."

You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.

*'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
*English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. I had the pleasure of being educated in a place that had pictures of Nazi's on the wall and great stories of their accomplishments to ensure NASA had all it's ducks in a row to compete with the USSR...Wernher Von Braun was the mentor at the Redstone Arsenal Missile Center and School in Huntsville, Alabama....Why we all wore military uniforms, saluted and goose stepped our way to an education on missiles and missile systems.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that where you learned the  UBER ALLES ASS SALUTE?
Click to expand...

Seige hail schizer Polichicnick......


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you make excellent points-----chic is asking us to believe that  ADOLF was the only Nazi in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again it is easier to support a resistance movement in a conquered territory where the people hate the occupiers
> 
> German resistance was feeble and unorganized. The people were not behind it
Click to expand...



*Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.


. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."


*.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
*


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
Click to expand...


nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
Stalin-------


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
Click to expand...

You posted assumptions and lies to push your agenda of getting Reagan to the number one spot on the most popular presidents of the US poll..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. I had the pleasure of being educated in a place that had pictures of Nazi's on the wall and great stories of their accomplishments to ensure NASA had all it's ducks in a row to compete with the USSR...Wernher Von Braun was the mentor at the Redstone Arsenal Missile Center and School in Huntsville, Alabama....Why we all wore military uniforms, saluted and goose stepped our way to an education on missiles and missile systems.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that where you learned the  UBER ALLES ASS SALUTE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seige hail schizer Polichicnick......
Click to expand...




Nice of you to remind all of the relationship of all the Leftist doctrines....

......Nazis, Communists, Fascists, Liberals, Progressives and Socialists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
Click to expand...



Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.

Case closed?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP seriously needs a check up from the neck up. Her monday morning QB threads are
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted assumptions and lies to push your agenda of getting Reagan to the number one spot on the most popular presidents of the US poll..
Click to expand...



"You posted assumptions and lies..."

Hmmmm......not a single example of a lie by me?

Or these authorities:

Let's see......

3. I provided proof that *FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle,* met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.


4. I provided proof that *'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS* (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.

And this....

One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *


a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
“Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.



c."Major General *Sir Stewart Graham Menzies*, KCB KCMG DSO MC (

i/ˈmɪŋᵻz/; 30 January 1890 – 29 May 1968) was Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service from 1939 to 1952, during and after the Second World War."
Stewart Menzies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."
“Gen. Menzies, *Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.




Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?

"May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945

What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
*"... fear of offending Russia..."*

Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
i.e., *Roosevelt* *considered Stalin his superior.*






*Not enough????*


*OK....more:*


Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. *In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

And....
The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."





Let's review:

On my side, FDR's pick for fact finder,Governor George Earle,

*'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS,*

*chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris,*

*Major General Sir Stewart Graham Menzies, Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service.*

*and*

*Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. *


*Oh....and the NYTimes, March 18, 1946.*




*On the other side, you and another bunch of ignorant low-life liars.*





So much for the propaganda that has indelibly infected what passes for thinking in your analysis.


Are you beginning to see why you should have gotten a real education?


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.
> 
> Case closed?
Click to expand...


what "fact"?   you are attempting to PROVE that  FDR loved Stalin------you did not prove that  "fact"  by demonstrating that he did not KILL  adolf.    I know he did not kill adolf-----neither did you


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to obsess over FDR and his character assassination....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted assumptions and lies to push your agenda of getting Reagan to the number one spot on the most popular presidents of the US poll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You posted assumptions and lies..."
> 
> Hmmmm......not a single example of a lie by me?
> 
> Or these authorities:
> 
> Let's see......
> 
> 3. I provided proof that *FDR's own fact-finder, George Earle,* met with and agreed with the German resistance, and kept trying to get FDR to agree to it.
> 
> 
> 4. I provided proof that *'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS* (future CIA) had agents meet with the German underground, and then sent reports pleading with FDR to agree to a treaty to end the war.
> 
> And this....
> 
> One of the highest anti-Nazi Germans was the *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris. *Try as he might, the Allies *would not open communications channels with Canaris . *
> 
> 
> a. "Wilhelm Franz Canaris (1 January 1887 – 9 April 1945) was a German admiral, and chief of the Abwehr, the German military intelligence service, from 1935 to 1944. During the Second World War, he was among the military officers involved in the clandestine opposition to Adolf Hitler and the Nazi regime.... "Wilhelm Canaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> b. A few weeks before the war ended, *Canaris was hanged by he Nazis. *Hanged twice: "once to show him what death tasted like."
> “Canaris Hanging Related,” New York Times, October 11, 1952.
> 
> 
> 
> c."Major General *Sir Stewart Graham Menzies*, KCB KCMG DSO MC (
> 
> i/ˈmɪŋᵻz/; 30 January 1890 – 29 May 1968) was Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service from 1939 to 1952, during and after the Second World War."
> Stewart Menzies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *Britain's intelligence chief said this about Canaris:* 'It is said that had it not been for the Foreign Office's fear of offending Russia that he might have established direct contact with the admiral [Canaris] in 1942 on *the removal of Hitler as a means of shortening the war."
> “Gen. Menzies, *Ex-British Intelligence Chief, Dies,” New York Times, May 31, 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the date: 1942. When did the war with Germany finally end?
> 
> "May 7, 1945: Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims" Germany surrenders unconditionally to the Allies at Reims ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/7/1945
> 
> What prevented an earlier conclusion to the war?
> *"... fear of offending Russia..."*
> 
> Fear of offending, it seems to me, suggests a relationship with one's superiors....
> i.e., *Roosevelt* *considered Stalin his superior.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not enough????*
> 
> 
> *OK....more:*
> 
> 
> Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. *In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that*the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22).*
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> And....
> The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anti-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review:
> 
> On my side, FDR's pick for fact finder,Governor George Earle,
> 
> *'Wild Bill' Donovan, FDR' selection to head the OSS,*
> 
> *chief of Nazi Germany's military intelligence division, the Abwehr, Admiral Wm. Canaris,*
> 
> *Major General Sir Stewart Graham Menzies, Chief of MI6 (SIS), British Secret Intelligence Service.*
> 
> *and*
> 
> *Allen Dulles,first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. *
> 
> 
> *Oh....and the NYTimes, March 18, 1946.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the other side, you an another bunch of ignorant low-life liar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the propaganda that has indelibly infected what passes for thinking in your analysis.
> 
> 
> Are you beginning to see why you should have gotten a real education?
Click to expand...



More chic sophistry------you think you have PROVEN?------go right ahead and PROVE
that a  dead adolf would have ENDED WORLD WAR II.     NOPE--no more than a dead  binny ended that FAKE  islamicist terrorism


----------



## Moonglow

But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....obsess over FDR and his character assassination...."
> 
> 
> You mean by telling the truth?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Now....watch me put you in your place....you won't be able to respond to this question....
> 
> 1. Roosevelt *quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 2. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> 
> *...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement....*
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.
> 
> Case closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "fact"?   you are attempting to PROVE that  FDR loved Stalin------you did not prove that  "fact"  by demonstrating that he did not KILL  adolf.    I know he did not kill adolf-----neither did you
Click to expand...




200 posts into the thread of which have been a participant....

...and you're asking what the thread is about????



Do you understand how deeply stupid you appear????


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..



sheesh ----the HESS thing is back


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh ----the HESS thing is back
Click to expand...

Polichic always forgets him...He had a beautiful smile...


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.. Now impress us all and prognosticate the eventual world leader in 2030..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.
> 
> Case closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "fact"?   you are attempting to PROVE that  FDR loved Stalin------you did not prove that  "fact"  by demonstrating that he did not KILL  adolf.    I know he did not kill adolf-----neither did you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 posts into the thread of which have been a participant....
> 
> ...and you're asking what the thread is about????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how deeply stupid you appear????
Click to expand...


to whom?-------PROVE THAT A BULLET IN THE HEAD OF ADOLF would have ended world war II-------just a bullet in the head of
binny ENDED islamicist terrorism  (which is a fake)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..





*.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
...much less excusing....

....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.


In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..





Y'know....sometimes you appear to have the rudiments of an education.
This may be the best post from your (the Leftist's) side.

I like this post...but am not going to change the thrust of this thread.

I will say this....you have an excellent opportunity to begin a thread based on the Hess flight.....
...there are several interesting theories....



Hint: Hess flew in March or April of '41.....
....do you know what happened on June 21, 1941


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hindsight is 20/20."
> 
> You just admitted that everything I posed is correct and accurate.
> 
> *'Hindsight is 20/20*. This is a saying which means that "It's easy to know the right thing to do after something has happened, but it's hard to predict the future." Let me explain why this phrase has that *meaning*. First, "*hindsight*" means "thinking about things after they've happened".
> *English Phrase: Hindsight is 20/20. | PhraseMix.com*
> www.phrasemix.com/phrases/*hindsight-is-20-20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.
> 
> Case closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "fact"?   you are attempting to PROVE that  FDR loved Stalin------you did not prove that  "fact"  by demonstrating that he did not KILL  adolf.    I know he did not kill adolf-----neither did you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 posts into the thread of which have been a participant....
> 
> ...and you're asking what the thread is about????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how deeply stupid you appear????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom?-------PROVE THAT A BULLET IN THE HEAD OF ADOLF would have ended world war II-------just a bullet in the head of
> binny ENDED islamicist terrorism  (which is a fake)
Click to expand...



My posts have proven many things.....including every claim I have made

Proving you to be a dunce was a bonus.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know....sometimes you appear to have the rudiments of an education.
> This may be the best post from your (the Leftist's) side.
> 
> I like this post...but am not going to change the thrust of this thread.
> 
> I will say this....you have an excellent opportunity to begin a thread based on the Hess flight.....
> ...there are several interesting theories....
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: Hess flew in March or April of '41.....
> ....do you know what happened on June 21, 1941
Click to expand...

Adolph got a cold sore?


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh ----the HESS thing is back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polichic always forgets him...He had a beautiful smile...
Click to expand...


chic is not forgetting  HESS.    Hess and the  "anti-hitler"  people she cites had a MARVELOUS peace plan that would have ended the war and saved millions of lives.   It was an ALLIANCE between Britain and Germany  (supported by MANY peace loving people in Germany including the Duke of Windsor and many in the US  including  chic)  
The PLAN  would have created an EXTENSIVE NAZI THIRD REICH in Europe---left  Great Britain intact as an ALLY OF THE THIRD REICH  and assure the defanging of Russia as an enemy of the GLORIOUS THIRD 
REICH.    The peace loving people in Germany were Nazis----just as  BRUTUS was
Roman------they just knew that adolf was not going to WIN THE REICH that they knew---they could---if only GREAT BRITAIN AGREED----to become allied with THE REICH.    Chic is nothing new----I read whole story books lauding that POST WORLD WAR 
WORLD of the GLORIOUS THIRD REICH----way back in the 1960s      ----near my home town-----that Nazi enclave


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope-----your USE real outcomes in your SOPHIST attempt to  "prove"  that FDR loved
> Stalin-------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you haven't been able to deny any of the facts I've provided.
> 
> Case closed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what "fact"?   you are attempting to PROVE that  FDR loved Stalin------you did not prove that  "fact"  by demonstrating that he did not KILL  adolf.    I know he did not kill adolf-----neither did you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 posts into the thread of which have been a participant....
> 
> ...and you're asking what the thread is about????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how deeply stupid you appear????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to whom?-------PROVE THAT A BULLET IN THE HEAD OF ADOLF would have ended world war II-------just a bullet in the head of
> binny ENDED islamicist terrorism  (which is a fake)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My posts have proven many things.....including every claim I have made
> 
> Proving you to be a dunce was a bonus.
Click to expand...


see post # 229       I know you well.   I have known you almost all of my life


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.

In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready

FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin


----------



## irosie91

CrusaderFrank said:


> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin



right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-

the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA

The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN


----------



## CrusaderFrank

irosie91 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
Click to expand...


No you fucking retard. More people in the FDR White House reported to Stalin than to FDR.

We prosecuted the entire WWII according to what was best for "Uncle Joe"


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
Click to expand...


that's it, crusader?    "funny"-----c'mon-----you know that your crusade is------as in days of old----for the GLORY OF THE REICH  (aka holy roman empire)


----------



## irosie91

CrusaderFrank said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you fucking retard. More people in the FDR White House reported to Stalin than to FDR.
> 
> We prosecuted the entire WWII according to what was best for "Uncle Joe"
Click to expand...


We prosecuted the ENTIRE WORLD WAR II----as an enemy of your beloved   HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE------ # 3.       I understand your sense of LOSS


----------



## irosie91

hey crusader and chic------don't leave 'angry'


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's it, crusader?    "funny"-----c'mon-----you know that your crusade is------as in days of old----for the GLORY OF THE REICH  (aka holy roman empire)
Click to expand...



As usual...when you have lost the argument based on fact....what ineluctably follows is the claim that any who hate communists must be Nazis.

Remember earlier when I identified you a a low-life lying gutter snipe?

Ditto.


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> should we bring up the still extant   USA NAZI FORCE?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. I had the pleasure of being educated in a place that had pictures of Nazi's on the wall and great stories of their accomplishments to ensure NASA had all it's ducks in a row to compete with the USSR...Wernher Von Braun was the mentor at the Redstone Arsenal Missile Center and School in Huntsville, Alabama....Why we all wore military uniforms, saluted and goose stepped our way to an education on missiles and missile systems.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that where you learned the  UBER ALLES ASS SALUTE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seige hail schizer Polichicnick......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of you to remind all of the relationship of all the Leftist doctrines....
> 
> ......Nazis, Communists, Fascists, Liberals, Progressives and Socialists.
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The murder of Adolph Hitler would have been used by the Nazi's to strengthen their hold on Germany and purge anyone who was remotely a threat. In 1942, Germany had captured Western Europe and most of the Soviet Union. Hitler would have become a martyr and whoever took over for the Nazi's would have had the complete support of the German people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earle wrote that *his German contacts came back to him with another more specific plan,* laying out the involvement of Field Marshal Ludwig Beck; Count Wolf Heinrich von Helldorf, chief of police of Berlin; Prince Gottfried Bismarck, a Potsdam official and grandson of the “Iron Chancellor”; and a well-known cavalry officer, Freiherr von Boeselager. Again, *the plan was to stage a coup, turn over Hitler and his top henchmen to the Allies, and bring about Germany’s “unconditional surrender, with one condition”: The Russians were not to be allowed into Central Europe, including Germany or territory at that time controlled by Germany." *"Wedemeyer Reports!: An objective, dispassionate examination of World War II, postwar policies, and Grand Strategy," by General Albert C. Wedemeyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an offer there
> 
> That would have been quite an accomplishment in 1942 with the Nazis at the peak of their power and popularity. Resistance forces were unable to topple Hitler with the Soviets knocking on the gates of Berlin, but could have been successful in 1942
> What makes you think the German people and the military would have supported a coup?
> 
> Germany controlled most of Europe and half the Soviet Union....why would they unconditionally surrender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what about AUSTRIA?   ---they actually had popular support over there----and what about HUNGARY-----enthusiastic participants.   ----then there was JAPAN and ITALY------everyone was going to fold just because tiny little adolf got a bullet in his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....when Lenin died, they called off communism in Russia.."
> 
> 
> And, one more post that validates what the first defector, Victor Kravchenko said:
> 
> . Kravcheko revealed that the Communists did in reality what Winston Smith did in "1984,"....
> *
> "*_*Shamelessly, without so much as an explanation, it revised half a century of Russian history. I don't mean simply that it falsified some facts or gave a new interpretation of events. I mean that it deliberately stood history on its head, expunging events and inventing facts.*
> 
> It twisted the recent past--a past still fresh in millions of memories--into new and bizarre shapes, to conform with the version of affairs presented by the blood-purge trials and the accompanying propaganda... The roles of leading historical figures were perverted or altogether erased.... More than that, living witnesses, as far as possible, were removed. The directing staff of the Institute of Marx, Engels and Lenin in Moscow, repository of ideological truth, were removed and the more important people among them imprisoned or shot. _
> 
> _a. . *The new history" became possible.* To brand the shame more deeply on our minds, "study" of the new version was made obligatory for all responsible Party people. History classes met nearly every night in this period and lecturers from Sverdlovsk came  to our town to help hammer home the lies, while most of us fumed inwardly. Whatever human dignity remained in our character was humiliated.. *But even the most gigantic lie, by dint of infinite repetition, takes root; Stalin knew this before Hitler discovered it. *As I looked on I could see terrible falsehoods, at first accepted under pressure, become established as unquestioned "facts," particularly among younger people without personal experience to the contrary to bother them."_
> Text collection
> 
> 
> Bulletin: Stalin never gave up communism, international socialism.
> 
> It lives on in his creation, the United Nations.
> 
> View attachment 76952
Click to expand...

Which brings us to- you ever serve PoliSpice? Stop disparagling REAL Americans you pampered AZN tinfoiler


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's it, crusader?    "funny"-----c'mon-----you know that your crusade is------as in days of old----for the GLORY OF THE REICH  (aka holy roman empire)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual...when you have lost the argument based on fact....what ineluctably follows is the claim that any who hate communists must be Nazis.
> 
> Remember earlier when I identified you a a low-life lying gutter snipe?
> 
> Ditto.
Click to expand...


In fact----at no point in this entire discussion OR  on this entire message board OR in my entire life------have I ever stated or even hinted that  "anyone who hates communists must be
a Nazi"       Your statement  -----chic-------is typical of both THIRD REICH TOTALITARIANISM  ------and   COMMUNIST TOTALITARIANISM            The communist purges were nothing more than REICH INQUSITION   auto de fe 's     which morphed into your all time fave ----AUSCHWITZ auto de fe


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's it, crusader?    "funny"-----c'mon-----you know that your crusade is------as in days of old----for the GLORY OF THE REICH  (aka holy roman empire)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual...when you have lost the argument based on fact....what ineluctably follows is the claim that any who hate communists must be Nazis.
> 
> Remember earlier when I identified you a a low-life lying gutter snipe?
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact----at no point in this entire discussion OR  on this entire message board OR in my entire life------have I ever stated or even hinted that  "anyone who hates communists must be
> a Nazi"       Your statement  -----chic-------is typical of both THIRD REICH TOTALITARIANISM  ------and   COMMUNIST TOTALITARIANISM            The communist purges were nothing more than REICH INQUSITION   auto de fe 's     which morphed into your all time fave ----AUSCHWITZ auto de fe
Click to expand...



You wrote this, you lying low-life:

"right----the perception of the lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of Papa and baby ASSAD---today-

the lovers of THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE claim that anyone
against it-----is PRO AL QAEDA

The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN"



Now get back under that rock.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans WANTED to surrender to Patton and the US but the USA was following orders set by the Kremlin.
> 
> In fact, we weren't even allowed to enter Berlin until "Uncle Joe" was ready
> 
> FDR, Truman and Ike were all essentially working for Stalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right----the perception of the  lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of   Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of  THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE   claim that anyone
> against it-----is   PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's it, crusader?    "funny"-----c'mon-----you know that your crusade is------as in days of old----for the GLORY OF THE REICH  (aka holy roman empire)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual...when you have lost the argument based on fact....what ineluctably follows is the claim that any who hate communists must be Nazis.
> 
> Remember earlier when I identified you a a low-life lying gutter snipe?
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact----at no point in this entire discussion OR  on this entire message board OR in my entire life------have I ever stated or even hinted that  "anyone who hates communists must be
> a Nazi"       Your statement  -----chic-------is typical of both THIRD REICH TOTALITARIANISM  ------and   COMMUNIST TOTALITARIANISM            The communist purges were nothing more than REICH INQUSITION   auto de fe 's     which morphed into your all time fave ----AUSCHWITZ auto de fe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote this, you lying low-life:
> 
> "right----the perception of the lovers of the third REICH------something like the perception of the lovers of Papa and baby ASSAD---today-
> 
> the lovers of THE ASSAD/IRAN/RUSSIAN IMPERIALIST ALLIANCE claim that anyone
> against it-----is PRO AL QAEDA
> 
> The LOVERS OF THE THIRD REICH insist that anyone who was against it-----was a lover of COMMUNIST MURDERER STALIN"
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back under that rock.
Click to expand...


your post is an admission that you are a lying piece of shit.     I have described the accusations of shit Nazis like you and shit Baathist pigs like------ASSAD LOVERS.     Interestingly------BAATHISTS are very much supported by  RUSSIAN COMMUNISTS.    
BAATHISM is------nationalist arabist socialism-     examples being  GAMAL ABDEL NASSER-------<<<Nazi   ---armed and supported by COMMUNIST RUSSIA------Baathists in Yemen ----the party that kept a civil war going for more than 50 years and SUPPORTED BY GANAL ABDEL NASSER,   SADDAM HUSSEIN---genocidal maniac who wiped hundreds of thousands of kurds and Shiites off the face of the earth------and your all time fave Nazi scum-----Papa and Baby ASSAD  (supported by Russia)


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
Click to expand...

Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.


----------



## irosie91

now-----Hess died-----Nazis remain frustrated ---still seeking  THIRD HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE


----------



## irosie91

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
Click to expand...


I think chic can EXPLAIN  why she feels frustrated with the fact that the US refused
to enter into a DEAL with Germany making
England a vassal state to the great and Glorious  third REICH and rejecting any involvement with Russian opposition to the
GREAT AND GLORIOUS THIRD REICH and ----actually acting as an ENEMY to Russia in ALLIANCE with the THIRD REICH


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
Click to expand...



Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. 


Really?

Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....

*Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
...much less excusing....

....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.


In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.



A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.



Caught you lying again, huh?*


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying again, huh?*
Click to expand...


you never supplied any evidence at all that
killing adolf would   END THE WAR.    Caught
you yearning for the GLORIOUS THIRD 
REICH---again ---huh????


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.*
Click to expand...

This is your subjective opinion. It has been answered by numerous posters by showing that your concept is not rational or based on facts.
Your premise is that the allies priority was to serve Stalin instead of the priority being to completely destroy and defeat the Nazi war machine and axis powers with the help and in cooperation with the USSR. 

Here is what was happening during the time period you claim peace could have been obtained with a negotiated settlement. 

www.secondworldwarhistory.com/1942-ww2-events-timeline.asp

Reviewing this link, which details the campaigns and battles occurring in 1942 shows the ridiculous concept that Germany, even without Hitler would be willing to negotiate a truce that would leave them in a weak or submissive position. The allies were not in a position of power to negotiate a feasible surrender. Once the link is reviewed it become obvious that Germany held the upper hand in any negotiations and the allies were the ones who would be negotiating from a position of weakness.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
Click to expand...

You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is your subjective opinion. It has been answered by numerous posters by showing that your concept is not rational or based on facts.
> Your premise is that the allies priority was to serve Stalin instead of the priority being to completely destroy and defeat the Nazi war machine and axis powers with the help and in cooperation with the USSR.
> 
> Here is what was happening during the time period you claim peace could have been obtained with a negotiated settlement.
> 
> www.secondworldwarhistory.com/1942-ww2-events-timeline.asp
> 
> Reviewing this link, which details the campaigns and battles occurring in 1942 shows the ridiculous concept that Germany, even without Hitler would be willing to negotiate a truce that would leave them in a weak or submissive position. The allies were not in a position of power to negotiate a feasible surrender. Once the link is reviewed it become obvious that Germany held the upper hand in any negotiations and the allies were the ones who would be negotiating from a position of weakness.
Click to expand...




You can run, but you can't hide.

*...what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....

....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.
Click to expand...



"You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible."

Clearly you have no answer to *..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...



...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.

'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime

Wilhelm Canaris

Franz von Papen

Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime


Carl Friedrich Goerderler

Ulrich von Hassell

Johannes Popitz

Kurt von Hammerstein

Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1]he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.General Edward Wagner

General Georg Thomas

Major General Hans Oster

General Friederich Olbricht

Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg

Wilhelm Leuchner

Julius Leber

Helmuth von Moltke

Baron Kurt von Lersner

Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen,Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."


Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.). 



So....what have we learned???*
*Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.


That's the truth....isn't it.*


----------



## rightwinger

1942 PC to Nazis...Surrender!  We got you covered







What was FDR thinking?


----------



## PoliticalChic

You can run, but you can't hide.


*Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.


. Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*

a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."


*.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.
> 
> 
> *Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> . Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*





"What was FDR thinking?"

Possibly of the warm embrace of Joseph 'Koba' Stalin?

Could be?

Of course your posts obviate any use of the term 'thinking' with regards to you.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> 
> 
> *Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> . Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What was FDR thinking?"
> 
> Possibly of the warm embrace of Joseph 'Koba' Stalin?
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Of course your posts obviate any use of the term 'thinking' with regards to you.
Click to expand...

If only he knew the Nazis were willing to surrender all of Europe to him

Maybe if we had the interwebs back then, you could have warned him

Who needs D Day when you got Political Chic?


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, even the British had a chance to have Germany surrender when in 1941 Rudolf Hess flew to Scotland to negotiate a surrender and peace treaty and the English imprisoned Rudolf and did not further negotiate with Hitler...Churchill was a pinko also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible."
> 
> Clearly you have no answer to *..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.
> 
> 'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime
> 
> Wilhelm Canaris
> 
> Franz von Papen
> 
> Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime
> 
> 
> Carl Friedrich Goerderler
> 
> Ulrich von Hassell
> 
> Johannes Popitz
> 
> Kurt von Hammerstein
> 
> Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1]he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .General Edward Wagner
> 
> General Georg Thomas
> 
> Major General Hans Oster
> 
> General Friederich Olbricht
> 
> Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg
> 
> Wilhelm Leuchner
> 
> Julius Leber
> 
> Helmuth von Moltke
> 
> Baron Kurt von Lersner
> 
> Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen,Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."
> 
> 
> Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.).
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned???
> Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.*
Click to expand...

How does posting a list of Germans who plotted against Hitler got caught and executed support your claim that a coup was possible? Doesn't it show instead that a coup was not possible? Of course, it does.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
Click to expand...

The uninformed Americans you speak of are America's most noted historians, and the American people of the FDR period. Sure it hurts.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The uninformed Americans you speak of are America's most noted historians, and the American people of the FDR period. Sure it hurts.
Click to expand...

Uninformed Americans include you, but in your case, it is MUCH MUCH worse.  You are not only uninformed, but also utterly and completely duped by the State.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Today, MEMORIAL DAY, the remembrance of our war dead, is an appropriate time to peruse the extent to which a Commander-in-Chief should be concerned with saving American lives.
> Should he make strategy decisions predicated on efficient use of our armed forces, and the mitigating our losses?
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt shrugged off this responsibility.
> *
> 
> Rather than simply defeating the enemy, and limiting our losses....he followed the demands of a homicidal maniac, and cost the lives of some 200,000 sons, fathers, brothers who need not have died.
> _That's correct: Allowing Stalin to dictate American war policy cost the lives of thousands of Americans._
> Today's thread *will prove this*....it will irrefutably substantiate this claim; in it you will find facts not taught in government school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The policy of "Unconditional Surrender," originated in the Kremlin, and followed slavishly by FDR, was predicated on the fallacy of unwavering and monolithic support for Nazism and for Adolf Hitler.*
> 
> 
> *2. Finis: The Lie of an Unwavering, Monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler
> “It isn't so much that liberals are ignorant. It's just that they know so many things that aren't so.” Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for this thread can be found in the constant wailing of the Roosevelt groupies.....such as this one:
> "A coup against Hitler was wishful thinking. [Head of German Military Intelligence Wilhelm] Canaris nor anyone else was in a position to overthrow Hitler and any idea he or anyone else could have is based on faulty speculation. "
> What If....Roosevelt Was Pro-America?
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The only way the 'Unconditional Surrender Policy' would be appropriate is if this were true:
> "... There existed an  'unwavering, monolithic German support for Nazism and Hitler,' throughout Germany."
> 
> 
> The consequences of cementing this falsehood in the minds of dupes, include;
> 
> a. A validation for the demand for 'unconditional surreenter,' and nothing less.
> 
> b. Extending the war by several years
> 
> c. Some* 200,000 unnecessary American servicemen killed or wounded.*
> 
> d. Red Army control of half of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> But....were the Germans actually foursquare behind Hitler and the Nazis?
> 
> Because....if they weren't......'Unconditional Surrender" was a flawed policy.
> 
> And thousands of American lives were wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely true.  Thanks PC for once again exposing the traitorous acts of Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Not only did he waste numerous American lives, but also the lives of many other nationalities, including 100s of thousands of Germans and Japanese.
> 
> It is sickening that this disgusting piece of trash is considered by many uninformed Americans, a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The uninformed Americans you speak of are America's most noted historians, and the American people of the FDR period. Sure it hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uninformed Americans include you, but in your case, it is MUCH MUCH worse.  You are not only uninformed, but also utterly and completely duped by the State.
Click to expand...

Plus he's an old man that spent his time fighting Japanese in the Pacific while all the European war stuff was going on. How could a simple rifleman in an infantry unit know anything about WWII. Hell, he was a kid and a teen during the Great Depression and he claims to know about that era too.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> ....and all it would have cost the world is the absence of the Cold War, no Korean nor Vietnam Wars, and no Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> A brutally simply question that none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers dared answer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible."
> 
> Clearly you have no answer to *..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.
> 
> 'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime
> 
> Wilhelm Canaris
> 
> Franz von Papen
> 
> Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime
> 
> 
> Carl Friedrich Goerderler
> 
> Ulrich von Hassell
> 
> Johannes Popitz
> 
> Kurt von Hammerstein
> 
> Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1]he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .General Edward Wagner
> 
> General Georg Thomas
> 
> Major General Hans Oster
> 
> General Friederich Olbricht
> 
> Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg
> 
> Wilhelm Leuchner
> 
> Julius Leber
> 
> Helmuth von Moltke
> 
> Baron Kurt von Lersner
> 
> Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen,Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."
> 
> 
> Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.).
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned???
> Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does posting a list of Germans who plotted against Hitler got caught and executed support your claim that a coup was possible? Doesn't it show instead that a coup was not possible? Of course, it does.
Click to expand...

The Gestapo were very adept at rooting out conspiracies, even those that were only marginal conspiracies. Retribution was fast and brutal 
They were helped by a local population that was quick to report their neighbors


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters. You simply evade addressing the answers and refutes and re-post the same question as if it had not been responded to. That is why your dopey anti-FDR threads always turn into degenerating into you just calling people names, lyings and re-posting the same debunked crap over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible."
> 
> Clearly you have no answer to *..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.
> 
> 'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime
> 
> Wilhelm Canaris
> 
> Franz von Papen
> 
> Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime
> 
> 
> Carl Friedrich Goerderler
> 
> Ulrich von Hassell
> 
> Johannes Popitz
> 
> Kurt von Hammerstein
> 
> Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1]he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .General Edward Wagner
> 
> General Georg Thomas
> 
> Major General Hans Oster
> 
> General Friederich Olbricht
> 
> Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg
> 
> Wilhelm Leuchner
> 
> Julius Leber
> 
> Helmuth von Moltke
> 
> Baron Kurt von Lersner
> 
> Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen,Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."
> 
> 
> Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.).
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned???
> Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does posting a list of Germans who plotted against Hitler got caught and executed support your claim that a coup was possible? Doesn't it show instead that a coup was not possible? Of course, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Gestapo were very adept at rooting out conspiracies, even those that were only marginal conspiracies. Retribution was fast and brutal
> They were helped by a local population that was quick to report their neighbors
Click to expand...

Yet another effort to justify Stalin's Stooge's treason.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your questions and claims have been answered and refuted multiple times by multiple posters.
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well...then how about you provide a few of those answers....
> 
> *Actually.....none of the Roosevelt boot-lickers have made any attempt at explaining.....
> ...much less excusing....
> 
> ....Roosevelt's exchange of 200,000 American servicemen's lives simply for facilitating Soviet Communism's expansion.
> 
> 
> In short.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible. Multiple posters have provided links to show that at least 25 attempts at assassination failed. Beyond that, you have shown not a shred of evidence that even if your idea of capture or assassination of Hitler had succeeded that it would have instigated a surrender of the entire intact German military that in 1942 was still holding its own in North Africa, Scandanavia and the entire continent of Europe and Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You have no evidence that a group friendly to the west were capable of turning Hitler over or assassinating him was possible."
> 
> Clearly you have no answer to *..what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so you are running from the fact......FACT.....that there was a large anti-Nazi, anti-communist German underground.
> 
> 'In a certain sense there was not a single year between 1933 and 1945 during which there was not some contact or attempt at contact, between the anti-Hitler opposition and either Britain or the Unites States, or both. The Greatest War Crime
> 
> Wilhelm Canaris
> 
> Franz von Papen
> 
> Colonel General Ludwig Beck Beginning in early 1937,"the first 'cell' of the Resistance Movement" was formed by Ludwig Beck, Army Chief of staff, and Carl Goerdeler, who had just resigned as Mayor of Leipzig as a gesture in defiance of Nazi anti-Semitism (Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle, pp. 35-3G, 75-79). As financial adviser to the Robert Bosch firm of Stuttgart, Goerdeler was sent abroad by his employer "on business" between early 1937 and late 1939 to the U.S., Britain, Switzerland, Palestine and a dozen other countries, making contact with persons interested in the overthrow of Hitler's regime (Ibid, pp. 47, 81, 83, 305, 484; and Hoffmann, German Resistance, p. 153). The Greatest War Crime
> 
> 
> Carl Friedrich Goerderler
> 
> Ulrich von Hassell
> 
> Johannes Popitz
> 
> Kurt von Hammerstein
> 
> Job Wilhelm Georg Erdmann Erwin von Witzleben (4 December 1881 – 8 August 1944) was a German officer, by 1940 in the rank of a Field Marshal(Generalfeldmarschall), and army commander in the Second World War. A leading conspirator in the 20 July plot,[1]he was designated to become Commander-in-Chief of the Wehrmacht armed forces in a post-Nazi regime Erwin von Witzleben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .General Edward Wagner
> 
> General Georg Thomas
> 
> Major General Hans Oster
> 
> General Friederich Olbricht
> 
> Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg
> 
> Wilhelm Leuchner
> 
> Julius Leber
> 
> Helmuth von Moltke
> 
> Baron Kurt von Lersner
> 
> Most importantly, the opposition to Hitler would have to be assured that the people who were about to risk their lives in an attempt to overthrow Hitler would, if they succeeded, be faced with something better than the "unconditional surrender" formula proclaimed as a British-American war aim at the Casablanca Conference of Churchill and Roosevelt in January 1943. Von Papen needed to know "whether they would grant, to a German Government which met democratic requirements, the rights to which Germany's history and position entitled her. This must be the decisive factor in any further step (von Papen,Memoirs, p. 499; and Albert C. Wedemeyer, Wedemeyer Reports! New York: Henry Holt & Co., 1958, p. 417.)."
> 
> 
> Franz Von Papen promised to get in touch with FDR. He decided to ask his friend, Baron Kurt von Lersner (a friend of FDR) to make contact with the former governor of Pennsylvania, Commander George H. Earle, FDR's personal representative (i.e., eyes and ears) for the Balkans, stationed in Istanbul. In the meantime, German Intelligence chief, Admiral Wilhelm Canaris, long in contact with the Beck-Goerdeler group, had also decided to make the same attempt through Navy Captain Paul Leverkuehn, an internationally-known lawyer and acquaintance of William J. Donovan, head of the U.S. Office of Strategic Services (Heinz Hoehne, Canaris, trans. J. Maxwell Brownjohn Garden City, NY: Doubleday, 1979, pp. 482-83; Ritter, Goerdeler's Struggle; and von Papen, Memoirs, pp. 488-89, 499.).
> 
> 
> 
> So....what have we learned???
> Perhaps 're-learned' is more accurate: you are a lying ignorant low-life who will say anything to defend the four-time mistake, Franklin Delano Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> That's the truth....isn't it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does posting a list of Germans who plotted against Hitler got caught and executed support your claim that a coup was possible? Doesn't it show instead that a coup was not possible? Of course, it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Gestapo were very adept at rooting out conspiracies, even those that were only marginal conspiracies. Retribution was fast and brutal
> They were helped by a local population that was quick to report their neighbors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet another effort to justify Stalin's Stooge's treason.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> 
> 
> *Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
> 
> 
> . Let's look at *a primary source, Allen Dulles,* first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that *the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). *
> On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)...*.were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.*
> 
> a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."
> 
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What was FDR thinking?"
> 
> Possibly of the warm embrace of Joseph 'Koba' Stalin?
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Of course your posts obviate any use of the term 'thinking' with regards to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only he knew the Nazis were willing to surrender all of Europe to him
> 
> Maybe if we had the interwebs back then, you could have warned him
> 
> Who needs D Day when you got Political Chic?
Click to expand...

I kno right?

Come on PoliSpice (OP)!!!


----------



## regent

It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.



Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up

We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.




Now....let's see if you can get all of your synapes.......both of 'em....firing at once!

1. Stalin demanded that no contact be allowed with the anti-Nazi, anti-Communist Germans in high position in Germany.....

a. ....and had his spies create same as American foreign policy....


2. Roosevelt and the Allies saw the benefit of working, supplying, and aiding every other anti-Nazi underground...

 a. "A SHAEF (Supreme Headquarters, Allied Expeditionary Force) *directive prohibited activities aimed at promoting German revolt against the Nazi regime. *
The Allied doctrine of unconditional surrender meant that "... those Germans — and particularly those German generals — who might have been ready to throw Hitler over, and were able to do so, were discouraged from making the attempt by their inability to extract from the Allies any sort of assurance that such action would improve the treatment meted out to their country." German Resistance to Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yet America used former Nazis as their post-war CIA.


b. On May 10, 1945, shortly after the unconditional surrender of Nazi Germany, General Dwight *Eisenhower saluted and gave credit to Europe's resistance forces. He mentioned them by name,* as follows: France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Denmark and Norway. 'You fought on,' he said in a speech carried by the BBC, "regardless of the disappointments you suffered and the danger you have undergone." 
NYTimes, May 11, 1945, "Eisenhower Praises Anti-Nazi Resistance."

*Who is missing from Eisenhower's list of national anti-Nazi resistance? 

That's right: German anti-Nazis,* of whom *thousands were executed by the Reich.*
"The History of the German Resistance, 1933-1945, Third Edition," by Peter Hoffman


Why did Eisenhower aid every resistance movement but those in Germany?
Just following orders......
....Stalin's orders.




*3. Roosevelt quashed every plan to produce a peace with anti-Nazi Germans, in support of Communist expansion in *Europe. Somehow, this was a higher priority than removing Hitler and ending our loss of blood and treasure.
*

 Let's look at a primary source, Allen Dulles, first civilian to head the CIA, and its longest serving director. In "Germany's Underground: The Anti-Nazi Resistance," Dulles wrote of that the German was the only anti-Nazi underground not supported by the United States. (p.22). 
On page 140, Dulles states "The plotters (anti-Nazi German resistance)....were told clearly and repeatedly that we had made common cause with Russia...." as the reason they were frozen out.

a. The NYTimes told the same story, March 18, 1946: "Full Story of Anit-Hitler Plot Shows That Allies Refused To Assist."


.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
Click to expand...





I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."

Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.


Don't ever change.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
Click to expand...

You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?

Afraid you would be mocked further

Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
Click to expand...



"Frau Braun"

Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.

You've served your purpose.
Don't ever change


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
Click to expand...


You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
She defended him till the day she died

Just like you PC


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
Click to expand...


and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
Click to expand...



Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that 'defended' Hitler?

You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.

The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:

*.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....



Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.

*


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
Click to expand...

Frau Braun

We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel

So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are





.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that 'defended' Hitler?
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> *
Click to expand...


I will keep my eyes opened ---chic----HOWEVER-----the stuff to which you admit
is  very seriously  LIKE----elements of the Nazi propaganda which I read as a child.    My childhood residence----I have mentioned already----was in a Nazi enclave in Northeast
USA   ---semi rural, suburban town so old it
preceded the revolutionary war----Nazi pamphlets fluttered about.   One of the major
themes was the contention  "DA WARMONGERING JOOOS DONE IT" and,
of course  FDR  is a JOOOO.   I grew up a bit---began working with young doctors educated in   MOOOOSLEM lands and, from them, LEARNED that not only was FDR a JOOOO
but----so are the ROCKEFELLERS    (nelson
was governor of New York back then ----another PROOF in the minds of the islamo Nazis that he must be a JOOOOO)   The issue
that makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
.....it walks like....it talks like....


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that 'defended' Hitler?
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will keep my eyes opened ---chic----HOWEVER-----the stuff to which you admit
> is  very seriously  LIKE----elements of the Nazi propaganda which I read as a child.    My childhood residence----I have mentioned already----was in a Nazi enclave in Northeast
> USA   ---semi rural, suburban town so old it
> preceded the revolutionary war----Nazi pamphlets fluttered about.   One of the major
> themes was the contention  "DA WARMONGERING JOOOS DONE IT" and,
> of course  FDR  is a JOOOO.   I grew up a bit---began working with young doctors educated in   MOOOOSLEM lands and, from them, LEARNED that not only was FDR a JOOOO
> but----so are the ROCKEFELLERS    (nelson
> was governor of New York back then ----another PROOF in the minds of the islamo Nazis that he must be a JOOOOO)   The issue
> that makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
> .....it walks like....it talks like....
Click to expand...



You are both a fool and a liar.

Simple to prove same....

"The issue
that makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
.....it walks like....it talks like..."

Find any such post of mine.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up."
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
Click to expand...




Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "

You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.

The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:

*.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....



Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually defined your master plan, did you Frau Braun?
> 
> Afraid you would be mocked further
> 
> Why not tell us how your plan would have worked in 1942?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
Click to expand...


How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!

It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
Click to expand...


I wonder what ELSE  that massive army of anti Nazi  partisans did in Germany?     I do know that there were some assassination plans put together by people on the INNER CIRCLES---
but I doubt that the US even had intelligence
on those -----isolated plans in the minds of a few.      How about a nice MOVIE---either documentary or  "historical almost true fiction"      I have never seen any information on that BIG  anti adolf movement in Germany.    I have seen information in the USA ---IN ENGLISH about the baseless hatred that  WAR MONGERING JOOOS harbor against poor innocent  adolf that was being promulgated in the 1930s


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new way to fight a war. One side contacts the resistance group on the other side and agrees to cooperate with them and bingo, war over and thousands of lives saved. Why don't we start using this method now? Boy does Putin have a shock coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just killing Hitler would have made Germany give up
> 
> We should have Political Chic running our Defense Department. Never knew it was so easy
Click to expand...

she cant because shes an immigrant and she doesnt like work because shes on this board during working hours copynpasting her rw blather


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 
> Every time you lie about me, or about my position, you are inadvertently admitting that my posts are accurate and true.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> Don't ever change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
Click to expand...




I offered you a test....
..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "

You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.

The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:

*.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....



Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
*


You failed the test.....
...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.




See....you do serve a purpose around here.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what ELSE  that massive army of anti Nazi  partisans did in Germany?     I do know that there were some assassination plans put together by people on the INNER CIRCLES---
> but I doubt that the US even had intelligence
> on those -----isolated plans in the minds of a few.      How about a nice MOVIE---either documentary or  "historical almost true fiction"      I have never seen any information on that BIG  anti adolf movement in Germany.    I have seen information in the USA ---IN ENGLISH about the baseless hatred that  WAR MONGERING JOOOS harbor against poor innocent  adolf that was being promulgated in the 1930s
Click to expand...




I offered you a chance to support your slander, to prove you aren't a low-life gutter snipe.


You are both a fool and a liar.

Simple to prove same....

You posted this:
"The issue
that makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
.....it walks like....it talks like..."

*Find any such post of mine.*
*


Instead, you admitted that you were lying by ignoring the chance to support the lie.


You, also....serve a purpose.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
Click to expand...

Frau Braun

All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see....Frau Braun was Hitlers mistress
> She defended him till the day she died
> 
> Just like you PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
Click to expand...



calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
Click to expand...



So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
Click to expand...



So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?

Excellent.


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like MAGDA----his other and VERY BEAUTIFUL MISTRESS------Saint magda of the cyanide   (she shoved cyanide down the throats of her six very young children)   Adolf had lots of loving fans ---not only in Germany ---but even in the USA-----I read some of their
> literature in my childhood-----only to hear it quoted chapter and verse by persons educated in some muslim countries-----and NOW  I read it AGAIN---right here in this room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
Click to expand...


FDR was a jew------according to the Nazi literature promulgated in the USA in the 1930s------that's why he did not like ADOLF


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


what lie?


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what lie?
Click to expand...



This:

"...makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
.....it walks like....it talks like...."

Your post #273.


So....you're retracting this, and scurrying off with your tail between your legs?

Excellent.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "...makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
> .....it walks like....it talks like...."
> 
> Your post #273.
> 
> 
> So....you're retracting this, and scurrying off with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


absolutely not-------you parrot nazi propaganda
INCESSANTLY-----in fact your hatred of  FDR is a prime example.     Your hero adolf was OBSESSED with keeping  the USA  out of his UBER ALLES plan-----he seemed to think that such opposition would screw up his concentration camp activities -----so he HATED FDR ---too.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> We have already established that your claims that Germany would have surrendered to FDR in 1942 if he had only listened is childish drivel
> 
> So your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe and hope he beats the Soviet Union. Just like the Nazi lover you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed

Nazi loving bitch


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....why are you unable to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
Click to expand...

yeah come on PoliSpice 

Have you no shame?


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the U.S. Supposed to support an ill defined, poorly organized resistance movement inside Nazi Germany!
> 
> It is your claim Frau Braun. What exactly was FDR supposed to do? How does the U.S. Funnel cash or weapons into Nazi Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
Click to expand...

I hate Nazi appeasers


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
Click to expand...


"I hate Nazi appeasers"

I suppose that that is as true as your avi.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> All one has to do is read your anti-FDR rants (Eva Braun hated Roosevelt too) to see where your sympathies lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun....

Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
Click to expand...




"....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."

Find any such quote by me....

Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!

Excellent.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> 
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

You make a cute couple


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your insistence that FDR make peace with your Nazis is well known
> Why do you want to allow the death camps to continue to exist?  That is what your 1942 peace plan would have entailed
> 
> Nazi loving bitch
> 
> 
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan. 
FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
Click to expand...



Hey....look who's back!

Let's see if I can get you to hide from this sooooooo significant query again:

*
.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a cute couple
Click to expand...




I sure hope he wasn't holding your leash too tight.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah come on PoliSpice
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
Click to expand...





America never needed an arrogant, power-mad, racist, dishonest, Un-American scumbag like him.


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I offered you a test....
> ..... to find a single post of mine....out of thousands.....that states "your only legitimate path for FDR would have been to allow Germany to keep Western Europe "
> 
> You must be so stupid if you believe any who read this thread don't recognize your attempted slander.
> 
> The reason, simple enough, is that you cannot answer this query:
> 
> *.....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....
> 
> 
> 
> Goes without saying, your constant attempt is to shield Stalin's BFF, Franklin Roosevelt, the man who sacrificed 200,000 American boys to aid the expansion of Soviet oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed the test.....
> ...as Roosevelt failed the test of being a President with the best interests of Americans at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See....you do serve a purpose around here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "...makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
> .....it walks like....it talks like...."
> 
> Your post #273.
> 
> 
> So....you're retracting this, and scurrying off with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolutely not-------you parrot nazi propaganda
> INCESSANTLY-----in fact your hatred of  FDR is a prime example.     Your hero adolf was OBSESSED with keeping  the USA  out of his UBER ALLES plan-----he seemed to think that such opposition would screw up his concentration camp activities -----so he HATED FDR ---too.
Click to expand...




"...--you parrot nazi propaganda...."

Really?

Let's see you find any such  quote by me.



Seeing your posts is like watching a Brian Williams newscast.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> calm your self      CHIC------you have never come up with any information even SUGGESTING that there was a massive
> anti Hitler movement IN GERMANY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....there are no such post by me that support your lie?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "...makes you seem like an adolf lady is-----
> .....it walks like....it talks like...."
> 
> Your post #273.
> 
> 
> So....you're retracting this, and scurrying off with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolutely not-------you parrot nazi propaganda
> INCESSANTLY-----in fact your hatred of  FDR is a prime example.     Your hero adolf was OBSESSED with keeping  the USA  out of his UBER ALLES plan-----he seemed to think that such opposition would screw up his concentration camp activities -----so he HATED FDR ---too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...--you parrot nazi propaganda...."
> 
> Really?
> 
> Let's see you find any such  quote by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your posts is like watching a Brian Williams newscast.
Click to expand...


the parroting of nazi propaganda relates to your insistence that  FDR  was  a JOOOISH SUPPORTER OF STALIN.     I read about it as a child----in seedy nazi propaganda pamphlets----I wish I had SAVED them


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America never needed an arrogant, power-mad, racist, dishonest, Un-American scumbag like him.
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Nazi appeasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....look who's back!
> 
> Let's see if I can get you to hide from this sooooooo significant query again:
> 
> *
> .....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
Click to expand...

Your question has been answered, repeatedly, by multiple posters. Your responses have been to ignore and evade those answers and bizarrely ask the same question over and over. Your failure to address the answers and responses confirm your entire conspiracy theory is nothing more than a conduit for your obsessive FDR bashing.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America never needed an arrogant, power-mad, racist, dishonest, Un-American scumbag like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I hate Nazi appeasers"
> 
> I suppose that that is as true as your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun....
> 
> Your continued condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis in 1942 is fully documented in numerous threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....condemnation of FDR for not appeasing your Nazis...."
> 
> Find any such quote by me....
> 
> Clearly the revelations about FDR are making you frantic!
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You give too much credit to yourself. No one is getting frantic over you conspiracy theory nonsense. The negative responses you get are because you insult and demean one of our greatest Presidents and with that, insult the generation that kept him in office through four elections to defeat first, the Great Depression and then the Nazi's and Imperial Japan.
> FDR was the President Ameria needed in the era of his Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....look who's back!
> 
> Let's see if I can get you to hide from this sooooooo significant query again:
> 
> *
> .....what did America gain by not supporting the German resistance movement, which would have turned Hitler over to the Allies, ended the war at least two years earlier than it ended, .....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question has been answered, repeatedly, by multiple posters. Your responses have been to ignore and evade those answers and bizarrely ask the same question over and over. Your failure to address the answers and responses confirm your entire conspiracy theory is nothing more than a conduit for your obsessive FDR bashing.
Click to expand...

She has been trained to do so by her Nazi handlers


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"How Franklin Roosevelt Made Memorial Day Necessary"

lol

FDR has made the OP a ridiculous loon.


----------

